# The "Where is the Driveler Thread?? I can't find... oh, there it is." Driveler Thread



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

*The "Where is the Driveler Thread?? I can't find... oh, there it is." Driveler Thread*

And.....we're back! :santa: :santa:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Hope y'all don't mind. I was startin' to get all shakey like!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> And.....we're back! :santa::santa:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

pbradley said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hope y'all don't mind. I was startin' to get all shakey like!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



A great, great song!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

C was huntin Elvis an I was screenin III


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

How do you actually quote someone from a closed thread into an open thread???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> C was huntin Elvis an I was screenin III


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How do you actually quote someone from a closed thread into an open thread???



you wanting to go the "Nicodemus Charm School" class too? I never thought knowing how to skin a catfish could also help your wife match clothes, but the man's got skillz...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How do you actually quote someone from a closed thread into an open thread???



Ya cant...............its closed


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How do you actually quote someone from a closed thread into an open thread???



Well, you can single post link it, or copy and paste.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you wanting to go the "Nicodemus Charm School" class too? I never thought knowing how to skin a catfish could also help your wife match clothes, but the man's got skillz...



Im thinkin loud trucks, loud music, lotts of beer and my looks ain winnin any AP poll points at that charm school


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Ya cant...............its closed



I dont know about the closed part- but in the past if I hit the quote button and just closed the window- the next post I would reply to had the quote in it.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I dont know about the closed part- but in the past if I hit the quote button and just closed the window- the next post I would reply to had the quote in it.



bamer told him right, I jus messin with C


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> bamer told him right, I jus messin with C



10-4.

I'm posting from a Stupid Phone (kinda like a smart phone, but not really) so I'm slow on the reloads....


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How do you actually quote someone from a closed thread into an open thread???



If i knew i'd tell ya

Lemme play around and see ...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> 10-4.
> 
> I'm posting from a Stupid Phone (kinda like a smart phone, but not really) so I'm slow on the reloads....



Yeah the sites a lil rough on phone posters


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Ya cant...............its closed





rhbama3 said:


> Well, you can single post link it, or copy and paste.





Sugar Plum said:


> I dont know about the closed part- but in the past if I hit the quote button and just closed the window- the next post I would reply to had the quote in it.





Hankus said:


> bamer told him right, I jus messin with C




Too late...the thrill is gone!!! 



slip said:


> If i knew i'd tell ya
> 
> Lemme play around and see ...



 Lemme know!!!


----------



## Self! (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How do you actually quote someone from a closed thread into an open thread???




its so simple...Seth can do it


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Too late...the thrill is gone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme know!!!



They prolly gotta make ya a mod or priviledged member or sumthin to do that kinda majic


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> its so simple...Seth can do it




I want the actual quote, not the link, there's no quote funtion nomo, plus there was only a smiley in the reply....there


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Yeah the sites a lil rough on phone posters



Thank gawd I'm back on the 'puter now. I hate the tiny screen on my phone!

Lawd, he done went coon huntin' again! At least he took our 10 year old, so he can't stay out as late tonight. Mama left the tree stand hangin' so I can jump in and climb up tomorrow


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Too late...the thrill is gone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme know!!!



Go to the post you want to bring over here, multi quote it (even if its just one post) and come back to this thread, click to add a new post and right under the message box, under the list of smilies it'll say 



> You have selected a post that is not a part of this thread. Quote this post as well, or deselect this post.



Click "Quote this post as well"


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Go to the post you want to bring over here, multi quote it (even if its just one post) and come back to this thread, click to add a new post and right under the message box, under the list of smilies it'll say
> 
> 
> 
> Click "Quote this post as well"



I said the same thing! Kinda. 

ok, not really. But close enough!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Go to the post you want to bring over here, multi quote it (even if its just one post) and come back to this thread, click to add a new post and right under the message box, under the list of smilies it'll say
> 
> 
> 
> Click "Quote this post as well"



I cain do nothin but a cut and paste job. The mq button dont show for me so mebbe I ain got authorizaton to do such a thing


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> They prolly gotta make ya a mod or priviledged member or sumthin to do that kinda majic





slip said:


> Go to the post you want to bring over here, multi quote it (even if its just one post) and come back to this thread, click to add a new post and right under the message box, under the list of smilies it'll say
> 
> 
> 
> Click "Quote this post as well"




See quote above.....


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I cain do nothin but a cut and paste job. The mq button dont show for me so mebbe I ain got authorizaton to do such a thing



Everybody can do it. I dont know why you dont get the multi quote button? are you on a phone?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I cain do nothin but a cut and paste job. The mq button dont show for me so mebbe I ain got authorizaton to do such a thing



Must be a mod thang. MQ is gone for me too


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Everybody can do it. I dont know why you dont get the multi quote button? are you on a phone?



On the closed threads, the quotes aren't an option anymore


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> On the closed threads, the quotes aren't an option anymore



aw i see ... we'll dang. It'll work atleast on threads that are not closed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I cain do nothin but a cut and paste job. The mq button dont show for me so mebbe I ain got authorizaton to do such a thing



You need to drank more....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Must be a mod thang. MQ is gone for me too





Sugar Plum said:


> On the closed threads, the quotes aren't an option anymore



Well thats 2 votes slip ol boy...............


never mind, slow operator


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You need to drank more....



I been doin that fer the last 4 hours or so


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Jalepeno Cheetos = YUCK. Didn't notice I grabbed the wrong ones til I popped a handful in my mouth. Eww


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah im sorry guys, i wasnt taking into consideration that the thread he wanted to take the quote from was closed.

...But, thats how it works if you want to take a quote from a thread that is still open.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah im sorry guys, i wasnt taking into consideration that the thread he wanted to take the quote from was closed.
> 
> ...But, thats how it works if you want to take a quote from a thread that is still open.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Jalepeno Cheetos = YUCK. Didn't notice I grabbed the wrong ones til I popped a handful in my mouth. Eww



Sea salt an cracked pepper, Kettle cooked Lay's


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Sea salt an cracked pepper, Kettle cooked Lay's



Guess I'm gonna have to drink a beer to get this taste outta my mouth....dern.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 16, 2011)

I DON'T CARE JUST WHO YOU MIGHT BE BUT THIS IS ONE OF THE FUNNIEST POSTS EVER BY T-BUG.

The scary thing is that it just might be pretty near the truth before this weekend is over !!!!

I just went back to edit and add this comment.  I hadn't read all of the other posts above where you guys were discussing a quote etc etc. but it worked just fine for me though.

**************************************



turtlebug said:


> And he's GONE..... :jump:
> 
> 
> I can see it now,
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That explains the need for twins





Sugar Plum said:


>



Sugar Plum, I haven't  pbradley in a long time......


How bout that for some Miraculous Christmas Cheer!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Guess I'm gonna have to drink a beer to get this taste outta my mouth....dern.



When ya huntn an excuse any will do 

Well I gotta go wait fer bambi in the mornin, chores an then fishin. Seed yall when I seed yall


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2011)

Howdy...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Hankus said:


> When ya huntn an excuse any will do
> 
> Well I gotta go wait fer bambi in the mornin, chores an then fishin. Seed yall when I seed yall



10-4 Hankus...good luck in the mornin' and glad to see ya back round these parts 



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



Evenin Nic!!! :santa:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sugar Plum, I haven't  pbradley in a long time......
> 
> 
> How bout that for some Miraculous Christmas Cheer!!!



Glad you got you some!~



Hankus said:


> When ya huntn an excuse any will do
> 
> Well I gotta go wait fer bambi in the mornin, chores an then fishin. Seed yall when I seed yall



Me too. Hope the Mr doesn't get in too late. Have a good night Hankus!


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...



Well hello there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Where'd everybody go???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Where'd everybody go???



I'm searching through people in my area on Facebook in hopes of finding PBradley's dream girl. 

Not sure where everyone else went?


----------



## pbradley (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm searching through people in my area on Facebook in hopes of finding PBradley's dream girl.
> 
> Not sure where everyone else went?



Well; aren't you just the sweetest thing?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Well; aren't you just the sweetest thing?



I try


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm searching through people in my area on Facebook in hopes of finding PBradley's dream girl.
> 
> Not sure where everyone else went?



Well if you find her get permission to post some pics, I'd like to see that 6'4" female specimen


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well if you find her get permission to post some pics, I'd like to see that 6'4" female specimen



Will do. I'll have to make sure (if I can't find her on FB) to walk past and check her nametag out next time


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Will do. I'll have to make sure (if I can't find her on FB) to walk past and check her nametag out next time



Yeah...I spotted one at a cash register of the Walmart gas pumps once, that had "PHAT" (in glossy gold) across the buttocks of her stretchy pants....I almost got a pitcher, but she was eyeballin me


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2011)

Fishbro is here and we got all the stratergizing done already for the morning. Just got the 3.57 hours of sleep to go....


----------



## pbradley (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I spotted one at a cash register of the Walmart gas pumps once, that had "PHAT" (in glossy gold) across the buttocks of her stretchy pants....I almost got a pitcher, but she was eyeballin me



Was she?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...I spotted one at a cash register of the Walmart gas pumps once, that had "PHAT" (in glossy gold) across the buttocks of her stretchy pants....I almost got a pitcher, but she was eyeballin me



Ha!

G'night y'all. Gonna try to catch a few z's before Rob comes home and wakes me from my nap.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ha!
> 
> G'night y'all. Gonna try to catch a few z's before Rob comes home and wakes me from my nap.



Night.

Night, y'all. Busy day tomorrow and the Republicans in the PF are no fun tonight, anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Was she?



She was bouncy, that's what threw me off. I walked up right behind her and she started this sort of dance groove thing goin on and kept lookin over her shoulder to see if I was watchin.

Come to think of it.....they was twins, you want me to keep an eye out??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ha!
> 
> G'night y'all. Gonna try to catch a few z's before Rob comes home and wakes me from my nap.





pbradley said:


> Night.
> 
> Night, y'all. Busy day tomorrow and the Republicans in the PF are no fun tonight, anyway.



Good night you two....reckon I'll follow suit!!


----------



## pbradley (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> She was bouncy, that's what threw me off. I walked up right behind her and she started this sort of dance groove thing goin on and kept lookin over her shoulder to see if I was watchin.
> 
> Come to think of it.....they was twins, you want me to keep an eye out??



ummm, no thank you. But you might check with Otis. :grinch:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbro is here and we got all the stratergizing done already for the morning. Just got the 3.57 hours of sleep to go....





Sugar Plum said:


> Ha!
> 
> G'night y'all. Gonna try to catch a few z's before Rob comes home and wakes me from my nap.



Good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2011)

Well it is the weekend and for those early risers headed to the trees there will be lots of coffee brewing.   Those who don't wait until the last Saturday before Christmas to throw a few elbows to get that last bedazzled sweatshirt before they are gone have a second cup as well.  Morning crew there really is enough to swim in today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeffro.....





> Believe it or not, mine is disappearing fast. Headin to Illinois for Christmas with the inlaws this year and will continue our tradition of a LCB I do for them also. Will do one here before I leave too. I may be going back to Lousiana before I expected



I was doing a read back and I feel the pain as I have been out of the shrimps that were brought back from Savannah on the last trip.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 17, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin.  

[Around 1am, Bait and Bama will finally retire to the living room where they will bother Bubbette and review pig porn. The targets will be named, the Keurig water will be filled before they retire to bed to relish the 2.57 hours of sleep they'll get.]  .............As quoted by T-Bug Yesterday. 



Well I think that I got my 2.57 hours of sleep so I might be at the level of Bama and fishbait this morning.  However, I sure am feeling lazy this morning and just might not go to woods until later in the day.  (maybe after a couple of cups of your coffee).

Hope everyone has a good productive day and I surely hope that bama & fishbait come home with enough meat to fill their freezer this weekend.


----------



## killa86 (Dec 17, 2011)

Morning gobble and eagle eye coffee looks good this morning


----------



## killa86 (Dec 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.
> 
> [Around 1am, Bait and Bama will finally retire to the living room where they will bother Bubbette and review pig porn. The targets will be named, the Keurig water will be filled before they retire to bed to relish the 2.57 hours of sleep they'll get.]  .............As quoted by T-Bug Yesterday.
> 
> ...



Love that piggy porn


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2011)

Greetingz from a tree close to brooklyn. Wind swirling and cloudy, 2 bottles of water, a box full of gobstoppers and plan to sit at least till 10;30. Ran a hog off as I walked in but nothing else yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2011)

Great.... Armadillo under my tree stand and crows above me. Gonna take a nap....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2011)

Not so much as an armadiller here so fer. Hope I'm better at fishin this evenin


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 17, 2011)

Just bought a Sig SP2022 9mm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Jeffro.....
> 
> I was doing a read back and I feel the pain as I have been out of the shrimps that were brought back from Savannah on the last trip.



Mornin gobble, thanks for the coffee, even though I'm late.

I usually put away about 30 lbs, may have to start bumping that up to 50. No deer meat this year looks like so extra space.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.
> 
> [Around 1am, Bait and Bama will finally retire to the living room where they will bother Bubbette and review pig porn. The targets will be named, the Keurig water will be filled before they retire to bed to relish the 2.57 hours of sleep they'll get.]  .............As quoted by T-Bug Yesterday.
> 
> ...



Back to ya EE!!! Bust one this AFT 



rhbama3 said:


> Great.... Armadillo under my tree stand and crows above me. Gonna take a nap....







Hankus said:


> Not so much as an armadiller here so fer. Hope I'm better at fishin this evenin



Either one of ya have a fawn bleat 



Turkeypaw said:


> Just bought a Sig SP2022 9mm.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 17, 2011)

No huntin' for me this morning. Mr and the youngin' got in after 1am. Baby woke up shortly after and I ended up with a migraine from lack of sleep....grrr.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2011)

Dang, ya'll got on a roll last night !!!


'Morning !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, ya'll got on a roll last night !!!
> 
> 
> 'Morning !!!



:cow:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> No huntin' for me this morning. Mr and the youngin' got in after 1am. Baby woke up shortly after and I ended up with a migraine from lack of sleep....grrr.




Dang....sorry to hear that SP!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, ya'll got on a roll last night !!!
> 
> 
> 'Morning !!!



Mornin Quackers :santa:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2011)

Maaaaan, this thread took off like a whirlwind!
No hunting for me this morning, after 2 batches of hot pepper jelly & the 2 batches of mango plus the clean up of said stuff, I was whuppped!  I still have one batch of pepper jelly to "fix/re-do" because it didn't jell properly, but after that, I iz Thru!! for now.........
Hope to hunt this afternoon............ sure hope some of ya'll have good luck, it is an absolutely Beautiful Morning!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2011)

Gorgeous day, think I'll ride out to the plantation and ride around .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gorgeous day, think I'll ride out to the plantation and ride around .


 In/on what????????


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2011)

QUACK!!  I ain't got all day to wait on an answer, darlin', so I just hope MizDawn paid the insurance and you'll be ok..........
Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gorgeous day, think I'll ride out to the plantation and ride around .



Have you put a double governor on that beast?  One mechanical one human?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> In/on what????????





4 wheeler . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2011)

Figured I may as well wait until tomorrow when Dawn can go. 



Going to pickup a couple of aged hand cut ribeyes, 2lbs of jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage, and 2 jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage poke chops .  

Gonna be good on the grill tonight !!!

Wanting something different for sides ????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Figured I may as well wait until tomorrow when Dawn can go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maaann, that sounds good!! Different than what, baked tater, green beans, and salad?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Figured I may as well wait until tomorrow when Dawn can go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet tater?  Asparagus?  Spinach sauteed with bacon bits and coarse black pepper?    Tell Michael to send me a couple while your down there!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Maaann, that sounds good!! Different than what, baked tater, green beans, and salad?




Yep, that's the usual around here, looking for sumpin different????





Tag-a-long said:


> Sweet tater?  Asparagus?  Spinach sauteed with bacon bits and coarse black pepper?    Tell Michael to send me a couple while your down there!!





Noooooooo!!!  Don't like the above????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sweet tater?  Asparagus?  Spinach sauteed with bacon bits and coarse black pepper?    Tell Michael to send me a couple while your down there!!



OR....mashed potato cakes, grilled corn on the cob, and wilted lettuce.

Wilted Lettuce:

Ingredients

    5 slices bacon
    2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
    1 tablespoon lemon juice
    1 teaspoon white sugar
    1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
    1 head leaf lettuce - rinsed, dried and torn into bite-size pieces
    6 green onions with tops, thinly sliced

Directions

    Place bacon in a large, deep skillet. Cook over medium high heat until evenly brown. Remove from skillet, crumble and set aside.
    To the hot bacon drippings, add the vinegar, lemon juice, sugar and pepper. Stir over medium heat until hot.
    In a large bowl, combine the lettuce and green onions. Add the warm dressing and toss to evenly coat. Sprinkle with bacon and serve.

Fried Potato cakes/patties:

Leftover or chilled mashed potatoes (about 1 quart) 
1 green onion, diced fine
1 egg
1 c. cheese, grated
Flour
butter
Salt and pepper

Combine mashed potatoes, onion, egg and cheese. Shape into large size balls. Roll into flour and flatten into patties. Melt butter in frying pan and brown for about 5 minutes on each side. Salt and pepper to taste.

Corn on the cob:

Wrap tightly  in foil filled with butter and grill, turning several times for about 20-25 mins.

OR... the asparagus (Ms Tag and I are thinkin somewhat alike here) :yummy:

Here's another side that I found very good and I've never really cared for beets before eating them this way:

Beets and sliced purple onion, doused in Italian dressing and chilled before serving.....they were really good this way.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2011)

Dadgummit, Quack! Your post flung a cravin` on me, so I just got back from Carrol`s with two 1 1/2 thick handcut aged ribeyes and two jalapeno cheese stuffed bacon wrapped boneless pork chops. They will go on the coals late this evenin`. I reckon some fried taters and onions will go fair with em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh yeah....how bout some stuffed or sauteed shrooms....mmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgummit, Quack! Your post flung a cravin` on me, so I just got back from Carrol`s with two 1 1/2 thick handcut aged ribeyes and two jalapeno cheese stuffed bacon wrapped boneless pork chops. They will go on the coals late this evenin`. I reckon some fried taters and onions will go fair with em.



Yessir....I believe I'll be headin out soon here also


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....I believe I'll be headin out soon here also





You too, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You too, huh?



 Looks like I'm gonna have to bear this burden for another day. Just talked to MizT (she's outnabout), but already had other plans for this evenins menu. Maybe tomorrow.

Thanks Quack...it's always your fault!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 17, 2011)

What is up with all the "troll" threads ? Bet there are a lot of idiots out there wondering how they got them treble hook holes in their mouths.

I just read the one about shooting in the brush at what you dont know is, and there are several idjits lining up to take the bait.

Lawd Jeezus


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OR....mashed potato cakes, grilled corn on the cob, and wilted lettuce.
> 
> Wilted Lettuce:
> 
> ...




Are u serious????  I can see myself getting cut about 9 times !!!   

Luv ya bro !!!  







Nicodemus said:


> Dadgummit, Quack! Your post flung a cravin` on me, so I just got back from Carrol`s with two 1 1/2 thick handcut aged ribeyes and two jalapeno cheese stuffed bacon wrapped boneless pork chops. They will go on the coals late this evenin`. I reckon some fried taters and onions will go fair with em.






Great minds brudder, great minds . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to bear this burden for another day. Just talked to MizT (she's outnabout), but already had other plans for this evenins menu. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks Quack...it's always your fault!!!






I can "bare" da brunt Mr. C ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

Durn rock hit MizT's windshield on the way home and cracked it


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.
> 
> [Around 1am, Bait and Bama will finally retire to the living room where they will bother Bubbette and review pig porn. The targets will be named, the Keurig water will be filled before they retire to bed to relish the 2.57 hours of sleep they'll get.]  .............As quoted by T-Bug Yesterday.
> 
> ...




Well yes, I was lazy for sure but I did get in the stand at 12 noon and stayed for about three hours.  I didn't even see a squirrel, deer, hawg, goat, mule, horse, donkey, mountain lion, elk, moose, bear, turkey, bobcat, or coyote.  I saw absolutely NOTHING but several crows.  My butt hurts now and I am going to kick back and relax for awhile in hopes that my GSU Eagles will wake up and start playing some football like they normally do.  Last I heard on the radio, things were not looking so good for them today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well yes, I was lazy for sure but I did get in the stand at 12 noon and stayed for about three hours.  I didn't even see a squirrel, deer, hawg, goat, mule, horse, donkey, mountain lion, elk, moose, bear, turkey, bobcat, or coyote.  I saw absolutely NOTHING but several crows.  My butt hurts now and I am going to kick back and relax for awhile in hopes that my GSU Eagles will wake up and start playing some football like they normally do.  Last I heard on the radio, things were not looking so good for them today.






Well, you suck . . . .

My nephew is sidelinded/injurd.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey Quack, you`re bein` stawked on Facebook!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 17, 2011)

went to go huntin on a peace of land i have permission to hunt only to find tthat there aint a tree left on the place mad cause thats the only peice of land ive killed or seen deer on all year


----------



## Self! (Dec 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> went to go huntin on a peace of land i have permission to hunt only to find tthat there aint a tree left on the place mad cause thats the only peice of land ive killed or seen deer on all year




Yo daddy has 500 acres I bet you could hunt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Quack, you`re bein` stawked on Facebook!





Ohhhhhhhhhh pleazzzzzzzzze let it be Ms Sheryl . . .





Ya'll ain't gonna believe dis, but while at the "meat " sto, dang if Ruttnbuck didn't pull up !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh pleazzzzzzzzze let it be Ms Sheryl . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonder what he's eatin tonight?? :yummy:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what he's eatin tonight?? :yummy:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




:yummy:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh pleazzzzzzzzze let it be Ms Sheryl . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what he's eatin tonight?? :yummy:



well did you meet and greet at the meat store?  

And I hope he isn't eating a raw, undercooked meal.  

evening keebo  :worm:


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh pleazzzzzzzzze let it be Ms Sheryl . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your the one tole me to send him!  He said he run in to you ... half of the rest of Washington County!  



Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what he's eatin tonight?? :yummy:



It was a compromise.    We be having Quack's Poke Chops (regular not stuffed) all slathered up in somma Matty's sauce (rest his soul!), Nick's Fried Taters and Onions and my fresh spinach sauteed w/ butter, a little onion, bacon pieces and topped w/some parmesan cheese.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2011)

Day One of Fishbait and Bama's big Adventure:
coffee, upset stomach, donuts, upset stomach, 4-wheeler leaking gas, hog runs across road, people tagged out on my stand, different stands, armadillo, crows, cold, wind, squirrels, bad sammichs, upset stomach, 4-wheeler repaired, new stand put up, 4-wheeler leaking gas again, ripped pants( and thermals), different stands, squirrels, wind, corn, dark, po-po's hunting, beef stew, shower


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2011)

H





Jeff C. said:


> :yummy:





gobbleinwoods said:


> well did you meet and greet at the meat store?
> 
> And I hope he isn't eating a raw, undercooked meal.
> 
> evening keebo  :worm:


Heeeeeeeeeyyy, gobler!


Tag-a-long said:


> Your the one tole me to send him!  He said he run in to you ... half of the rest of Washington County!
> 
> 
> 
> It was a compromise.    We be having Quack's Poke Chops (regular not stuffed) all slathered up in somma Matty's sauce (rest his soul!), Nick's Fried Taters and Onions and my fresh spinach sauteed w/ butter, a little onion, bacon pieces and topped w/some parmesan cheese.


OHMyGOSH, that sounds soooooooo much better than my deer cube steak nuggets & tater tots!!!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> Day One of Fishbait and Bama's big Adventure:
> coffee, upset stomach, donuts, upset stomach, 4-wheeler leaking gas, hog runs across road, people tagged out on my stand, different stands, armadillo, crows, cold, wind, squirrels, bad sammichs, upset stomach, 4-wheeler repaired, new stand put up, 4-wheeler leaking gas again, ripped pants( and thermals), different stands, squirrels, wind, corn, dark, po-po's hunting, beef stew, shower


 NOT how I envisioned ya'll's day!!
ok, Wiser's & Syrius Country Christmas, uuuuhh, NOT going together......... ..............


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Day One of Fishbait and Bama's big Adventure:
> coffee, upset stomach, donuts, upset stomach, 4-wheeler leaking gas, hog runs across road, people tagged out on my stand, different stands, armadillo, crows, cold, wind, squirrels, bad sammichs, upset stomach, 4-wheeler repaired, new stand put up, 4-wheeler leaking gas again, ripped pants( and thermals), different stands, squirrels, wind, corn, dark, po-po's hunting, beef stew, shower



Well now my friend Bama............I just don't know exactly how to put this, .................... BUT after reading the latest saga of your outdoor adventures with Fishbait, I have this image in my head now of two guys that are named, Frick and Frack.  I also think that I saw something printed on yall's vehicle that said something about......."Yep, we are just an accident looking for a place to happen".  And don't forget.....Film at 11PM !!!       


PS:  I still know of a good way to change your luck.  Just let me know when you really want to change it for the better !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Your the one tole me to send him!  He said he run in to you ... half of the rest of Washington County!
> 
> 
> 
> It was a compromise.    We be having Quack's Poke Chops (regular not stuffed) all slathered up in somma Matty's sauce (rest his soul!), Nick's Fried Taters and Onions and my fresh spinach sauteed w/ butter, a little onion, bacon pieces and topped w/some parmesan cheese.



:yummy::yummy::yummy: Y'all keep this up my lips are gonna be chapped 



rhbama3 said:


> Day One of Fishbait and Bama's big Adventure:
> coffee, upset stomach, donuts, upset stomach, 4-wheeler leaking gas, hog runs across road, people tagged out on my stand, different stands, armadillo, crows, cold, wind, squirrels, bad sammichs, upset stomach, 4-wheeler repaired, new stand put up, 4-wheeler leaking gas again, ripped pants( and thermals), different stands, squirrels, wind, corn, dark, po-po's hunting, beef stew, shower










 Sorry, bro!!



Keebs said:


> H
> 
> 
> Heeeeeeeeeyyy, gobler!
> ...




:yummy:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2011)

:jump::jump::jump:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> :yummy::yummy::yummy: Y'all keep this up my lips are gonna be chapped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 kept waiting for my phone to go off..............


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Day One of Fishbait and Bama's big Adventure:
> coffee, upset stomach, donuts, upset stomach, 4-wheeler leaking gas, hog runs across road, people tagged out on my stand, different stands, armadillo, crows, cold, wind, squirrels, bad sammichs, upset stomach, 4-wheeler repaired, new stand put up, 4-wheeler leaking gas again, ripped pants( and thermals), different stands, squirrels, wind, corn, dark, po-po's hunting, beef stew, shower



Okay, with all the upset tummies, I don't even wanna know about the ripped pants and thermals.  


You expected something different?  

I knew good and well when Bait texted me that he was freezing in a tree, that yall's day wasn't gonna be all rainbows and kittens. 

Two more days to go, if either of them comes out of this without an emergency room bill, then it was a complete success. :worm:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> kept waiting for my phone to go off..............



Wait fer it.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 17, 2011)

:yummy::yummy::cow:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> :yummy::yummy::cow:



 

 

:cow:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> kept waiting for my phone to go off..............



der is dis littal button on de top, push it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> :cow:


Yo Jeffro!!........You, and Jaguar doing alright!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, with all the upset tummies, I don't even wanna know about the ripped pants and thermals.
> 
> 
> You expected something different?
> ...


I ............... Can't.............WAIT............. to............. hear................ the.................rest............... of................... the.................. story!....................



Jeff C. said:


> Wait fer it.....


 It was SOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo worth it!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> :yummy::yummy::cow:





gobbleinwoods said:


> der is dis littal button on de top, push it.


I swear, I saw my cat tawlking!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yo Jeffro!!........You, and Jaguar doing alright!!



Yessir Mitch....he's sittin here schemin on Keebs for the next time we see her, as we speak 

Y'all doin all right??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir Mitch....he's sittin here schemin on Keebs for the next time we see her, as we speak
> 
> Y'all doin all right??


"Jaguar" can *schem* all he wants............ *YOU* have to pass inspection..................
Tell Jaguar I ain't got no "cookie legs"!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


Helloooo Darlin!!



Jeff C. said:


> Yessir Mitch....he's sittin here schemin on Keebs for the next time we see her, as we speak
> 
> Y'all doin all right??


Jeff It's been pretty goood around here.........The grass finally quit growing!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> "Jaguar" can *schem* all he wants............ *YOU* have to pass inspection..................
> Tell Jaguar I ain't got no "cookie legs"!!!!!!



Cookie Legs!!! :yummy: SOOOOOOOOoooooo did I 

 :trampoline: :cow: <----(from Jaguar to Cookie Legs) 


 Good Night!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2011)

Drink up now so that you can take a restful tree nap today.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 18, 2011)

Mornin' idgits :cow:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 18, 2011)

Mornin' y'all! Going to town today to finish up on my SS stuff. Then, mailing it out tomorrow! I think I might be more excited about Christmas than my children are!!!!




Tag-a-long said:


> Your the one tole me to send him!  He said he run in to you ... half of the rest of Washington County!
> 
> 
> 
> It was a compromise.    We be having Quack's Poke Chops (regular not stuffed) all slathered up in somma Matty's sauce (rest his soul!), Nick's Fried Taters and Onions and my fresh spinach sauteed w/ butter, a little onion, bacon pieces and topped w/some parmesan cheese.



OMG. I must have the recipe or at least an idea of how to make the spinach stuff!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Day One of Fishbait and Bama's big Adventure:
> coffee, upset stomach, donuts, upset stomach, 4-wheeler leaking gas, hog runs across road, people tagged out on my stand, different stands, armadillo, crows, cold, wind, squirrels, bad sammichs, upset stomach, 4-wheeler repaired, new stand put up, 4-wheeler leaking gas again, ripped pants( and thermals), different stands, squirrels, wind, corn, dark, po-po's hunting, beef stew, shower


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

Yep.....gotta do some last minute shopping myself, for a couple of small items and stocking stuffers. Probably gonna wait til tomorrow when most are at work though 

Who Dat!!! 

Mernin....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2011)

Day 2 of vacation, so far uninjured . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 2 of vacation, so far uninjured . . .


Let us know AFTER you get back, not before you even leave the house!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Let us know AFTER you get back, not before you even leave the house!






I kinda figured I better post while I was able !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I kinda figured I better post while I was able !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, with all the upset tummies, I don't even wanna know about the ripped pants and thermals.
> 
> 
> You expected something different?
> ...



Yeah...we must get an update when the "adventure" is over.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Let us know AFTER you get back, not before you even leave the house!


I heard dat...


Hooked On Quack said:


> I kinda figured I better post while I was able !!!



Stay off of four wheelers while drinking holiday spirits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...we must get an update when the "adventure" is over.






As long as nobody is dialing 911 they're doing well !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As long as nobody is dialing 911 they're doing well !!



It is when you can't remember 911 that you are well done.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is when you can't remember 911 that you are well done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is when you can't remember 911 that you are well done.




No...it's when can't remember 411 to get the # for 911


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As long as nobody is dialing 911 they're doing well !!



Well Fishbait has managed to Butt-Dial me twice while he and Wobbert-Woo!  were visiting with Twitchy.  


Wobbert-Woo!  proved this morning that he is at the top of the food chain and by no means a vegamatarian.   


I imagine they're headed back out right about now and I'm still trying to talk the kids into putting up the tree... looks like I'll be doing it alone... again. 


And yes, with three house cats, we do not put the tree up until the absolute last minute.  I hate hunting ornaments but I hate stepping on them barefoot even more.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well Fishbait has managed to Butt-Dial me twice while he and Wobbert-Woo!  were visiting with Twitchy.
> 
> 
> Wobbert-Woo!  proved this morning that he is at the top of the food chain and by no means a vegamatarian.
> ...



Bama scored eh.....

We don't have indoor cats but we do have a big clumsy dog with a tail that takes everything in its path out. We just hang ornaments higher than his tail.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bama scored eh.....
> 
> We don't have indoor cats but we do have a big clumsy dog with a tail that takes everything in its path out. We just hang ornaments higher than his tail.



One year, I tried hanging the ornaments on the cats. :jump:


It didn't work out so well.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

I've done the unthinkable...............











.... I changed my avatar


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> One year, I tried hanging the ornaments on the cats. :jump:
> 
> It didn't work out so well.






Hankus said:


> I've done the unthinkable...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The theme remains the same. No harm done.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> The theme remains the same. No harm done.



Cept keebs is gonna kill me bein I said I wasnt gonna change it. Its been the same for 3 years an change. Mebbe thisun will last that long


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I've done the unthinkable...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When fast scrolling to back read pages the avi's are used to see who has been dipping toes in the creek.  These changes sure make a speed reader slow down a little.  

This Jawga weather has my strawberries with blooms on them.  Bet I don't harvest any


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When fast scrolling to back read pages the avi's are used to see who has been dipping toes in the creek.  These changes sure make a speed reader slow down a little.
> 
> This Jawga weather has my strawberries with blooms on them.  Bet I don't harvest any



Strawberry bloom liqueur


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sho is good to be back in Gawja. I figerd out last week cement comes from rice fields in Arkansas; and it will set up on waders in a minit. Good old fried cheekin, rice n gravy, pole beans and cornbread tonight. Did I mention it's good to be back in God's country


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well Fishbait has managed to Butt-Dial me twice while he and Wobbert-Woo!  were visiting with Twitchy.
> 
> 
> Wobbert-Woo!  proved this morning that he is at the top of the food chain and by no means a vegamatarian.
> ...







Sterlo58 said:


> Bama scored eh.....
> 
> We don't have indoor cats but we do have a big clumsy dog with a tail that takes everything in its path out. We just hang ornaments higher than his tail.



Two here....all is well for now!! 



Hankus said:


> Cept keebs is gonna kill me bein I said I wasnt gonna change it. Its been the same for 3 years an change. Mebbe thisun will last that long



Well, we always got the one of ya cuttin donuts on the lawnmower wiff a brewski in hand  



gobbleinwoods said:


> When fast scrolling to back read pages the avi's are used to see who has been dipping toes in the creek.  These changes sure make a speed reader slow down a little.
> 
> This Jawga weather has my strawberries with blooms on them.  Bet I don't harvest any



I'll recognize that flag....plus Hankus rhymes wiff Drankus


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> Sho is good to be back in Gawja. I figerd out last week cement comes from rice fields in Arkansas; and it will set up on waders in a minit. Good old fried cheekin, rice n gravy, pole beans and cornbread tonight. Did I mention it's good to be back in God's country



I try to not leave 



Jeff C. said:


> Two here....all is well for now!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I member that  

Well it do fit don't it


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I try to not leave
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Long as I see those xbars-n-stars


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> Sho is good to be back in Gawja. I figerd out last week cement comes from rice fields in Arkansas; and it will set up on waders in a minit. Good old fried cheekin, rice n gravy, pole beans and cornbread tonight. Did I mention it's good to be back in God's country



Welcome back H22, how'd the trip go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## turtlebug (Dec 18, 2011)

Hmmm.... So Bama is "DA MAN" this weekend and Fishbait has apparently developed a dislike of animal flesh?  


I'm loving it.    


Bubbette better be lubbin on dat man, he be bringing home the venison AND da bacon.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmm.... So Bama is "DA MAN" this weekend and Fishbait has apparently developed a dislike of animal flesh?
> 
> 
> I'm loving it.
> ...



Be easy on bait .....but he better get his game on soon.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Long as I see those xbars-n-stars



ALWAYS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

Waitin on pics and play by play from bama


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> ALWAYS!!!!!!!!





Do any huntin today?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on pics and play by play from bama



What bout this pic


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on pics and play by play from bama


Those would be nice!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Do any huntin today?



Nope. Blanked yesterday on the deer an only one lil bank runner bass for the fishin. In short I suck


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Those would be nice!!



Should I post another


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> What bout this pic



Looks like you "Da Man" too.....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like you "Da Man" too.....



mebbe............ I got a special pic fer keebs too


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Those would be nice!!



Well, they ain't home yet, there very well could be more to this story yet


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, they ain't home yet, there very well could be more to this story yet



Rekon it looked like this


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Cept keebs is gonna kill me bein I said I wasnt gonna change it. Its been the same for 3 years an change. Mebbe thisun will last that long


Hhhhmmmm, I like it........... it does fit ya!


Hornet22 said:


> Sho is good to be back in Gawja. I figerd out last week cement comes from rice fields in Arkansas; and it will set up on waders in a minit. Good old fried cheekin, rice n gravy, pole beans and cornbread tonight. Did I mention it's good to be back in God's country


 Welcome Home!!!!!!!:jump:



turtlebug said:


> Hmmm.... So Bama is "DA MAN" this weekend and Fishbait has apparently developed a dislike of animal flesh?
> 
> 
> I'm loving it.
> ...


 WooooHooooo, gooWobert,goWobert!


Hankus said:


> mebbe............ I got a special pic fer keebs too


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 18, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> OMG. I must have the recipe or at least an idea of how to make the spinach stuff!!



Melt a couple TBS butter in a large skillet, add a little bit of finely minced onion (a TBS or so) and a SMALL packet of the Oscar Mayer Bacon Pieces (or fry up a couple slices of bacon, I just tend to take the easy way!).  Add a LARGE package of raw spinach (get more than you think you'll need cuz it shrinks to about a tenth of it's original size).  Once it wilts down it's done.  Serve up on a plate and sprinkle with just a little parmesan cheese.  Note: if you're using the bacon pieces DO NOT add any salt until you've tasted it - don't ask me how I know this!   



turtlebug said:


> I'm still trying to talk the kids into putting up the tree... looks like I'll be doing it alone... again.



You know how to change this right?  Just don't put one up - if they want it they'll get to it!  




Hankus said:


> Nope. Blanked yesterday on the deer an only one lil bank runner bass for the fishin. In short I suck



Who's been call you SHORT!!     



Jeff C. said:


> Well, they ain't home yet, there very well could be more to this story yet



With Bait and Bama there is almost always MORE to the story!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


>


 you were *loaded*, huh?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Who's been call you SHORT!!



In mostly average I suck jus didn sound right


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you were *loaded*, huh?



I'mloadednow


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

I gotta eat....BBM


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> In mostly average I suck jus didn sound right




Too late


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I'mloadednow





Jeff C. said:


> I gotta eat....BBM


I gotta cook!

OH, *I* have a new toy I wanna go buy..............I am in LOVE with a leaf blower!!!!  My raking days have been way shortened!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I gotta cook!
> 
> OH, *I* have a new toy I wanna go buy..............I am in LOVE with a leaf blower!!!!  My raking days have been way shortened!!



Whats his name


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Whats his name


Weed Eater


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Weed Eater



figgered it would be Husqvarna or somethin similarly hard to spell


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> figgered it would be Husqvarna or somethin similarly hard to spell


Naw, I like cheap & easy............


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2011)

Just so ya'll know, an APB has been issued for Bama and Fishbait this evening.  Hopefully, they might be located before morning !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2011)

Some days you just have things go your way. Today was one of those days. Started out by accidentally leaving woozer outside, he was mad when he made Bubbette let him back in after an hour and a half outside. Sorry Woo.....
 Anyway, we were concerned on the drive there because we didn't see a single deer on the road. Fishbait said don't worry cause he had a good feeling about today.
 Well, we went our seperate ways. He went to the hogfest stand and i went to my new stand( now named fear factor). At 0825, i see a deer walk out into the lane, soon followed by 3 more. If i had been sitting in my ground blind, it would have been a 40 yard shot. However, i was sitting where they crossed two weeks ago and estimated them to be about 175 yards away. I picked out the biggest doe and waited till she turned broadside. Of course, the shooting rail was in front of me, but the deer were straight to my right so it was a freehand shot. I squeezed off a round and got the scope back on her just in time to see the impact. She hit the ground and then got back up and ran off. I found the blood trail and followed it for about 50 yards. The Doe jumped up ot of a brier bed but was staggering so i put another round thru her neck. 
 It turned out later that she was 187 yards( rangefinder) from me when i shot. Unfortunately, it was a stomach/liver shot.
 While i was having fun, Fish-bro was surrounded( literally) Does in front, does on the hill to his left and right, and another in the bottom. He couldn't move with all those eyes looking around but patiently waited. Then, the wheels fell off. A 4point worthless buck showed up and busted up the Does like a covey of quail. Chased them poor nannies all over the place and then left himself. Fishbro was so mad he couldn't see straight but didn't shoot the punk.
 This afternoon, i had a group of hogs come out( went back to fear factor). 7 piglets and 5 bigger ones. I tried to get a two-fer but the 160yard shot was just too far for the bullet to go thru two hogs. One dropped and a second one flipped but got back up and ran off.
Fishbait struck out this evening but we gonna hit it again tomorrow.
Here's the doe, but i keep getting "security token missing" when i try to upload the hog pic from fishbaits phone:


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2011)

Good deal Bamer


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2011)

hog pic and Fishbaits nemesis:


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 18, 2011)

Congratulations Robert!!:jump::jump:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Good deal Bamer



Got one more day to top off the meat cooler. I'd love to get one or two more tomorrow!
Time to hit the bed! See ya'll tomorrow night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got one more day to top off the meat cooler. I'd love to get one or two more tomorrow!
> Time to hit the bed! See ya'll tomorrow night!



Finally, congrats bama....btw, he does look like a punk


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Some days you just have things go your way. Today was one of those days. Started out by accidentally leaving woozer outside, he was mad when he made Bubbette let him back in after an hour and a half outside. Sorry Woo.....
> Anyway, we were concerned on the drive there because we didn't see a single deer on the road. Fishbait said don't worry cause he had a good feeling about today.
> Well, we went our seperate ways. He went to the hogfest stand and i went to my new stand( now named fear factor). At 0825, i see a deer walk out into the lane, soon followed by 3 more. If i had been sitting in my ground blind, it would have been a 40 yard shot. However, i was sitting where they crossed two weeks ago and estimated them to be about 175 yards away. I picked out the biggest doe and waited till she turned broadside. Of course, the shooting rail was in front of me, but the deer were straight to my right so it was a freehand shot. I squeezed off a round and got the scope back on her just in time to see the impact. She hit the ground and then got back up and ran off. I found the blood trail and followed it for about 50 yards. The Doe jumped up ot of a brier bed but was staggering so i put another round thru her neck.
> It turned out later that she was 187 yards( rangefinder) from me when i shot. Unfortunately, it was a stomach/liver shot.
> ...


 WTG Wobert!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 18, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Melt a couple TBS butter in a large skillet, add a little bit of finely minced onion (a TBS or so) and a SMALL packet of the Oscar Mayer Bacon Pieces (or fry up a couple slices of bacon, I just tend to take the easy way!).  Add a LARGE package of raw spinach (get more than you think you'll need cuz it shrinks to about a tenth of it's original size).  Once it wilts down it's done.  Serve up on a plate and sprinkle with just a little parmesan cheese.  Note: if you're using the bacon pieces DO NOT add any salt until you've tasted it - don't ask me how I know this!



Thank you!! 



Hankus said:


>



Well, hey there...



rhbama3 said:


> Some days you just have things go your way. Today was one of those days. Started out by accidentally leaving woozer outside, he was mad when he made Bubbette let him back in after an hour and a half outside. Sorry Woo.....
> Anyway, we were concerned on the drive there because we didn't see a single deer on the road. Fishbait said don't worry cause he had a good feeling about today.
> Well, we went our seperate ways. He went to the hogfest stand and i went to my new stand( now named fear factor). At 0825, i see a deer walk out into the lane, soon followed by 3 more. If i had been sitting in my ground blind, it would have been a 40 yard shot. However, i was sitting where they crossed two weeks ago and estimated them to be about 175 yards away. I picked out the biggest doe and waited till she turned broadside. Of course, the shooting rail was in front of me, but the deer were straight to my right so it was a freehand shot. I squeezed off a round and got the scope back on her just in time to see the impact. She hit the ground and then got back up and ran off. I found the blood trail and followed it for about 50 yards. The Doe jumped up ot of a brier bed but was staggering so i put another round thru her neck.
> It turned out later that she was 187 yards( rangefinder) from me when i shot. Unfortunately, it was a stomach/liver shot.
> ...




Yay!!! Good for you!! I fear I might have to add my name to a processor's list to pay the fee on leftover deer. NOTHING here yet. My freezer is lookin' S-A-D.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too.....but I'll never admit it!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too.....but I'll never admit it!!!



Eh, I have no shame in asking for help. Really hope my brother in law brings one or two down like he did last year. Would be awesome!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Welcome back H22, how'd the trip go?



Slow first day, 6 man limit day 2, Montezuma showed up from Mehico day 3 but they got 20 somthin. Realized xactly how old and out of shape I am. They are shore NOT in a drought up there.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 18, 2011)

lawd have mercy. Y'all have been busy driveling since i've been gone


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Eh, I have no shame in asking for help. Really hope my brother in law brings one or two down like he did last year. Would be awesome!



Yesmam.....no shame, other than not being able to get out there and do it myself.



Hornet22 said:


> Slow first day, 6 man limit day 2, Montezuma showed up from Mehico day 3 but they got 20 somthin. Realized xactly how old and out of shape I am. They are shore NOT in a drought up there.



10-4 on the Montezuma Roger on the age and shape  



Kendallbearden said:


> lawd have mercy. Y'all have been busy driveling since i've been gone


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2011)

Long day in the woods ... think i saw a squirrel?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Long day in the woods ... think i saw a squirrel?



same with me. I did get lucky this morning...i finally saw a deer. First one in a few weeks. I think it was on something though. It was just running back and forth and around in circles for no reason.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2011)

Is it a moanin Moanday?  Try a cup of wake me up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got one more day to top off the meat cooler. I'd love to get one or two more tomorrow!
> Time to hit the bed! See ya'll tomorrow night!



That was a big old deer.  Get another today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ohhh, that dreaded white screen for a while this morning.  Gobblin, I think that you and I are the only ones that know about the dreaded white screen.  I have been looking  for a cup of coffee this morning because I could use a few cups for sure.  


HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to all of you drivelers out there this morning......................................................and a SPECIAL CONGRATULATIONS TO BAMA AND FISHBAIT for getting the job done yesterday.  I am happy for you two for your grit and determination in finally getting some meat for the freezer.  I went back and caught up on reading the previous posts this morning etc and I noticed that when the APB was issued last night at 8:11 PM for Bama and Fishbait, Bama showed up in the exact minute that it was issued.  Man, talk about being on time !!!

Now, just to let everyone know, it is as cold as a well-diggers behind in Siberia outside this morning. I guess that it just feels colder since last Friday and Saturday, I was sweating just being out in the woods.  Now today is totally different.  It is showing that the current temp is 27 but it feels more like 17 instead.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2011)

Well EE I have never checked out a well-diggers behind here in Jawga much less in Siberia butt you are correct it sure feels cold out there this AM.  24* here with a little wind from the north.  

The only way to get rid of the white screen is with a cup of black coffee.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

:jump:


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well EE I have never checked out a well-diggers behind here in Jawga much less in Siberia butt you are correct it sure feels cold out there this AM.  24* here with a little wind from the north.
> 
> The only way to get rid of the white screen is with a cup of black coffee.




Even with the cup of black coffee, you sure have to drink it very slowly though at 4:45 AM.    

Ya'll have a good day.  I got to get off of here and call my girlfriend in Texas and wake her up this morning.  She was on vacation cruising the Caribbean all of last week and she better get her tail awake this morning and back in the swing of things at NASA.  In 10 more days, I will be seeing her face to face in Texas for some R & R for a week and few other things too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2011)

Good Monday morning to ya'll, four day work week and then Christmas Congrats Bama on your deer and piggy, your luck is changing


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 19, 2011)

Mornin folks,

Two weeks of the season left up here in the northern part of the state. I have spent most of my time trying to help my 2 boys get deer now I am challanged with trying to shoot one after the deer have been pressured to the point of nearly dissapearing.  I shouldn't have passed up those does earlier in the season. 

Oh well, at least we do have some meat in the freezer thanks to Sam. 

How yall is this morning ?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks,
> 
> Two weeks of the season left up here in the northern part of the state. I have spent most of my time trying to help my 2 boys get deer now I am challanged with trying to shoot one after the deer have been pressured to the point of nearly dissapearing.  I shouldn't have passed up those does earlier in the season.
> 
> ...



Morning sir, waiting on Thursday here:trampoline:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2011)

:jump: so much to do, so much to do!!!!!!:jump:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :jump: so much to do, so much to do!!!!!!:jump:



morning Keebs:trampoline:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

Mornin Folks....looks like Jaguar and I are gonna get one last shot at killin a deer before the season ends, if we can pull it together with lagrangedave after Christmas. 

Gotta do my Christmas tonight due to travel circumstances, work schedules, etc., along with a traditional LCB this evenin.
:yummy: :yummy: :yummy:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Folks....looks like Jaguar and I are gonna get one last shot at killin a deer before the season ends, if we can pull it together with lagrangedave after Christmas.
> 
> Gotta do my Christmas tonight due to travel circumstances, work schedules, etc., along with a traditional LCB this evenin.
> :yummy: :yummy: :yummy:



Jeffro, good luck on ya'll gettin a deer and since youre doing it tonight , Merry Christmas to ya and yours


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok, where did all the Christmas smileys go


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro, good luck on ya'll gettin a deer and since youre doing it tonight , Merry Christmas to ya and yours



Thank ya Mudro....even if we don't I sure appreciate the opportunity  

Yeah....was up wit dat (in reference to your last post)??? :santa:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

I've got errands to run, stuff to do, CYL!!! Have a good day!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> morning Keebs:trampoline:


:jump: Hi, short break, just got back from da Post Office.........:jump:


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Folks....looks like Jaguar and I are gonna get one last shot at killin a deer before the season ends, if we can pull it together with lagrangedave after Christmas.
> 
> Gotta do my Christmas tonight due to travel circumstances, work schedules, etc., along with a traditional LCB this evenin.
> :yummy: :yummy: :yummy:


  



mudracing101 said:


> Ok, where did all the Christmas smileys go


 YEAH!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> In mostly average I suck jus didn sound right





:worm:











Day 3 of vacation :  Still upright and mobile !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey KEEBZZZZZZZZZ!!!!



Thought you might get a kick outta this .

Yesterday I went and let Suzie out, got on the 4 wheeler (first time since the "incident").  She sits down and kinda looks at me funny like, "really?"   

Before I knew it she took off running and jumps on the back of my truck. Soooooooooo, we take the truck down to the field to watch birds come in.  Kinda sad when your dog has more sense . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :worm:
> Day 3 of vacation :  Still upright and mobile !!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey KEEBZZZZZZZZZ!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's toooo funny!

OH, FYI............ "Da Dog" has a name FINALLY!!!!!!!!!



Chevy............. she's Like a Rock!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's toooo funny!
> 
> OH, FYI............ "Da Dog" has a name FINALLY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...






Me likey !!!  



Not as good as "doo doo" , but still a cool name !!! 



Headed to visit Dawn's Nana in the hospital, this is gonna be fun.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Y'all. Hope everyone is doing good!

I'm trying me hardest not to go back into the "bag limit change" thread....some idjit told me I need to "check my finances" if I really need the 12 deer per year limit. I bet he's never had 2 babies in diapers, formula to buy and 5 mouths to feed.  Grrr....

Gotta go clean! Be back later!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not as good as "doo doo" , but still a cool name !!!





Sugar Plum said:


> Hey Y'all. Hope everyone is doing good!
> 
> I'm trying me hardest not to go back into the "bag limit change" thread....some idjit told me I need to "check my finances" if I really need the 12 deer per year limit. I bet he's never had 2 babies in diapers, formula to buy and 5 mouths to feed.  Grrr....
> 
> Gotta go clean! Be back later!


 some people!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey KEEBZZZZZZZZZ!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always knew she was a smart girl!  



Keebs said:


> That's toooo funny!
> 
> OH, FYI............ "Da Dog" has a name FINALLY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I like it!  I had 'Like a Rock' on my registered name list but I'd have to come up with a different call name - we ain't members of the bow-tie brigade!  



Sugar Plum said:


> Hey Y'all. Hope everyone is doing good!
> 
> I'm trying me hardest not to go back into the "bag limit change" thread....some idjit told me I need to "check my finances" if I really need the 12 deer per year limit. I bet he's never had 2 babies in diapers, formula to buy and 5 mouths to feed.  Grrr....
> 
> Gotta go clean! Be back later!



mmmmmm... I'm betting that one don't last long!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not as good as "doo doo" , but still a cool name !!!



Doo Doo is a great name! 

Congrats on naming your puppy Keebs 

Back from Louisiana and our duck hunting trip. Birds didn't fly much except for the first day.

The sunrise yesterday over the flooded field was awesome though...


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 19, 2011)

Headed to visit Dawn's Nana in the hospital, this is gonna be fun. [/QUOTE]

Hope she gets ok bud.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!  Dang Wimmen !!! 



Plan was to go to Mville to visit Dawn's Nana in the hospital, then to Lowe's, then back home.

BUUUUUUUUUUT NOOOOOOOOOO!!!

She tells me after I get out of the shower that she has TEN THOUSAND other stops to make.


I ain't going.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!  Dang Wimmen !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed it


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!  Dang Wimmen !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just get in the car and hush up. Won't do you no good to argue with miss Dawn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Fixed it









Sterlo58 said:


> Just get in the car and hush up. Won't do you no good to argue with miss Dawn.






Nope, I AIN'T going !!!   She already left, and where in the .... is my wallet ??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :worm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HUSH 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, I AIN'T going !!!   She already left, and where in the .... is my wallet ??



Headed to Mville


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> HUSH
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to Mville






Nope, mans gotta stand his ground . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2011)

Whatup waders


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just get in the car and hush up. Won't do you no good to argue with miss Dawn.



Sterlo- your avatar pic cracks me up. I know the house that was taken at. The poor car is a little worse for wear this year. The first year they did it, it was super nice and glossy, now it's kinda rough lookin'.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Whatup waders






:cow:




Ya'll don't forget to wish deerehauler happy bday, I started a thread.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :cow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done! How ya doin' Quackers?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, mans gotta stand his ground . . .



I meant yer wallet


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2011)

afternoon, babes and bro's!
Well day 3 of Bammer and Baits big adventure has come to an end. 
I didn't see a dadblame thing this morning, not even a squirrel. Bait on the other hand.... it was all he could take not to kill that 4-point again. The Does showed up but never even made it to the foodplot before the blowing, snorting, bleating, chasing started. They  crossed thee ridge behind him and disappeared. 
 What a great 3-day weekend! 
 Got a nice doe and nailed a hog yesterday, and we had an awesome breakfast this morning courtesy of the deer camp crew.
Hard to believe there's only 3 weeks left in deer season.
Time for a nap.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Done! How ya doin' Quackers?




Doin great gal friend , especially since I'm not having to drive all ova Mville with the wife !!! 

You getting along okay ??  Didja call Sparta ???





Hankus said:


> I meant yer wallet





Ohhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doin great gal friend , especially since I'm not having to drive all ova Mville with the wife !!!
> 
> You getting along okay ??  Didja call Sparta ???



Doing good here. Trying to tie up loose ends before Christmas. 

I'm gonna call Sparta after the 1st. We've got too many things going on to try and squeeze it in before then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, babes and bro's!
> Well day 3 of Bammer and Baits big adventure has come to an end.
> I didn't see a dadblame thing this morning, not even a squirrel. Bait on the other hand.... it was all he could take not to kill that 4-point again. The Does showed up but never even made it to the foodplot before the blowing, snorting, bleating, chasing started. They  crossed thee ridge behind him and disappeared.
> What a great 3-day weekend!
> ...




Freezer's filling up on ya Pookie !!!  One more doe and you should be good !!




Sugar Plum said:


> Doing good here. Trying to tie up loose ends before Christmas.
> 
> I'm gonna call Sparta after the 1st. We've got too many things going on to try and squeeze it in before then.





Gotcha !!!  Don't forget ! :cow:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Freezer's filling up on ya Pookie !!!  One more doe and you should be good !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2011)

i had a really cool hunt with my son saturday. when walking out we busted up a big flock of turkeys, i noticed a couple flew towards my truck. i was able to stalk within 30yrds and the called them (3 hens) in to 10ft. almost close enough to touch, my son started laughing and flew off... cool


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i had a really cool hunt with my son saturday. when walking out we busted up a big flock of turkeys, i noticed a couple flew towards my truck. i was able to stalk within 30yrds and the called them (3 hens) in to 10ft. almost close enough to touch, my son started laughing and flew off... cool





That IS cool !!!!  




Sooooooo, how many didja get . . .


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Wish I could pop a top at break


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sterlo- your avatar pic cracks me up. I know the house that was taken at. The poor car is a little worse for wear this year. The first year they did it, it was super nice and glossy, now it's kinda rough lookin'.



You know where I live ?  You been stawkin' me ? :trampoline:


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> You know where I live ?  You been stawkin' me ? :trampoline:



 Mebbe 



Les Miles said:


>



Howdy!


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy!



Hello SP


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2011)

There are people out there, that if you transplanted their brain into a hummingbird, it would fly backwards, and wouldn`t know the difference between a mule`s butt and a flower blossom.  

Just sayin`...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello SP



You look nice and cozy in yer avatar


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> There are people out there, that if you transplanted their brain into a hummingbird, it would fly backwards, and wouldn`t know the difference between a mule`s butt and a flower blossom.
> 
> Just sayin`...



I've met a few people like that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> There are people out there, that if you transplanted their brain into a hummingbird, it would fly backwards, and wouldn`t know the difference between a mule`s butt and a flower blossom.
> 
> Just sayin`...



You are being too kind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> There are people out there, that if you transplanted their brain into a hummingbird, it would fly backwards, and wouldn`t know the difference between a mule`s butt and a flower blossom.
> 
> Just sayin`...



You rang???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

Shrimp and corn almost thawed, rest of ingredients all rowed up, pot full of water, fixin to make cocktail sauce, SS gift is ready to hit P.O. tomorrow mornin, snuck the stocking stuffers in while nobody was around, and gonna open a few presents tonight!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's toooo funny!
> 
> OH, FYI............ "Da Dog" has a name FINALLY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I thought that doo...uh....dog was already named 



Les Miles said:


> Doo Doo is a great name!
> 
> Congrats on naming your puppy Keebs
> 
> ...



Purty....welcome back Les!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!  Dang Wimmen !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, mans gotta stand his ground . . .



And you thought that 4 wheeler incident was baaaaadd!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> There are people out there, that if you transplanted their brain into a hummingbird, it would fly backwards, and wouldn`t know the difference between a mule`s butt and a flower blossom.
> 
> Just sayin`...



What did Quack do now?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

That's fine....y'all go ahead.....when I drivel alone, I prefer to be by myself


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> What did Quack do now?????



Pick sumpin....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Um, be careful not to drivel all over yourself !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> There are people out there, that if you transplanted their brain into a hummingbird, it would fly backwards, and wouldn`t know the difference between a mule`s butt and a flower blossom.
> 
> Just sayin`...




Boss man, ifn you don't  me no mo, just say it . . .




hdm03 said:


> What did Quack do now?????





Quack ain't done nuttin wrong, yet . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack ain't done nuttin wrong, *yet* . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't mean to take that long a nap!
Anyway, sitting here drinking a Dew and then time to unload all the hunting stuff and still got a cooler full of meat to deal with. W cleaned everything off the deer, and i kept the hams and backstraps off the small boar. Just need one more large or two midsize Does to get burger and cubesteak and i be done!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

A watched pot never boils!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Yay! Only 10 more days and I can finally bake these cakes! Hard to believe something that sits on your counter and ferments for 30 days can be any good, but dang....they are tasty!

http://www.grit.com/recipes/30-day-friendship-cake-recipe.aspx

Hankus, I got some syrup that'll do ya right with just a few sips!


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 19, 2011)

:worm:


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> And you thought that 4 wheeler incident was baaaaadd!!!



I wa tawkin wid Unk when Miz Dawn came in


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yay! Only 10 more days and I can finally bake these cakes! Hard to believe something that sits on your counter and ferments for 30 days can be any good, but dang....they are tasty!
> 
> http://www.grit.com/recipes/30-day-friendship-cake-recipe.aspx
> 
> Hankus, I got some syrup that'll do ya right with just a few sips!



I think i'd rather eat a nasty fruitcake than a 30 day old fermented cake, but enjoy.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yay! Only 10 more days and I can finally bake these cakes! Hard to believe something that sits on your counter and ferments for 30 days can be any good, but dang....they are tasty!
> 
> http://www.grit.com/recipes/30-day-friendship-cake-recipe.aspx
> 
> Hankus, I got some syrup that'll do ya right with just a few sips!



Do tell


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I think i'd rather eat a nasty fruitcake than a 30 day old fermented cake, but enjoy.



Ha. The cake isn't fermented. Just the fruit you add to it. Gives a nice warm fuzzy feelin' to ya after you eat a nice hunk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yay! Only 10 more days and I can finally bake these cakes! Hard to believe something that sits on your counter and ferments for 30 days can be any good, but dang....they are tasty!
> 
> http://www.grit.com/recipes/30-day-friendship-cake-recipe.aspx
> 
> Hankus, I got some syrup that'll do ya right with just a few sips!



:yummy:



Laneybird said:


> :worm:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I wa tawkin wid Unk when Miz Dawn came in


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Do tell



Lot's of sugar, pineapples, cherries and peaches. Been "gettin' right" for the last 20 days to bake in a cake. A few sips of the syrup in a nother 9 days and you'll achieve whatever yer bottle of whiskey can give ya in about 2 minutes. 



Jeff C. said:


> :yummy:



It's awesome stuff!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Lot's of sugar, pineapples, cherries and peaches. Been "gettin' right" for the last 20 days to bake in a cake. A few sips of the syrup in a nother 9 days and you'll achieve whatever yer bottle of whiskey can give ya in about 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome stuff!



:yummy:


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



I know his last words if he dont make it


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Lot's of sugar, pineapples, cherries and peaches. Been "gettin' right" for the last 20 days to bake in a cake. A few sips of the syrup in a nother 9 days and you'll achieve whatever yer bottle of whiskey can give ya in about 2 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome stuff!





I bet that is good!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

My faith in sports is renewed


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I bet that is good!



Nic, if I were closer to ya, I'd bring you a cake and the starter. It's really, really good stuff. My neighbor introduced me to it when we moved in. She brought a cake, and it was gone by lunchtime the next day :yummy:

I asked her for the recipe, and she gave it to me, along with some starter and ANOTHER cake!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nic, if I were closer to ya, I'd bring you a cake and the starter. It's really, really good stuff. My neighbor introduced me to it when we moved in. She brought a cake, and it was gone by lunchtime the next day :yummy:
> 
> I asked her for the recipe, and she gave it to me, along with some starter and ANOTHER cake!





Bring it to the Frontier Festival!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bring it to the Frontier Festival!!!



Gotta see how far it is from here. Where is it held? I can't remember and I'm runnin' a cleaner on the computer right now, so it's S-L-O-W goin' for me...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta see how far it is from here. Where is it held? I can't remember and I'm runnin' a cleaner on the computer right now, so it's S-L-O-W goin' for me...





It`s held at the Parks At Chehaw, in Albany. Bring them younguns, they`ll love it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s held at the Parks At Chehaw, in Albany. Bring them younguns, they`ll love it.



Yep, and i plan to be there even though i'm on call. I usually hang out in the parking lot but have been known to go watch Nic and Klem tussle.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s held at the Parks At Chehaw, in Albany. Bring them younguns, they`ll love it.



Gonna take a look at the map and see what kinda drive it is. I think it would be fun to do!



rhbama3 said:


> Yep, and i plan to be there even though i'm on call. I usually hang out in the parking lot but have been known to go watch Nic and Klem tussle.



Hangin' out in the parking lot? Scared of the crowds? Or just Nick and his sharp things?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna take a look at the map and see what kinda drive it is. I think it would be fun to do!
> 
> 
> 
> Hangin' out in the parking lot? Scared of the crowds? Or just Nick and his sharp things?



He's a Bama fan, theyre tailgaters


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna take a look at the map and see what kinda drive it is. I think it would be fun to do!
> 
> 
> 
> Hangin' out in the parking lot? Scared of the crowds? Or just Nick and his sharp things?





Hankus said:


> He's a Bama fan, theyre tailgaters



You know me well. Hey, somebody has to stay and guard the cooler and deer jerky!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> He's a Bama fan, theyre tailgaters



Gotcha. I don't keep up with sports thingies...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You know me well. Hey, somebody has to stay and guard the cooler and deer jerky!



herd dat  



Sugar Plum said:


> Gotcha. I don't keep up with sports thingies...



Tailgatin is a fine sport


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotcha. I don't keep up with sports thingies...



This has nothing to do with tailgating at a game. Well, not really. Okay, maybe a little similarity. All right, they do look a lot alike but its not the same thing, although it may seem like it, but without the football talk. Never mind, there'll be a lot of football talk.
What were we talking about again?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> herd dat
> 
> 
> 
> Tailgatin is a fine sport



Oh, I'm cool with tailgatin'. It's the actual sports stuff I don't give a rip for


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> This has nothing to do with tailgating at a game. Well, not really. Okay, maybe a little similarity. All right, they do look a lot alike but its not the same thing, although it may seem like it, but without the football talk. Never mind, there'll be a lot of football talk.
> What were we talking about again?



Beer :yummy:



Sugar Plum said:


> Oh, I'm cool with tailgatin'. It's the actual sports stuff I don't give a rip for


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Beer :yummy:



and she was doing so well too, wasn't she? She may drop out of the top 10 all together....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> This has nothing to do with tailgating at a game. Well, not really. Okay, maybe a little similarity. All right, they do look a lot alike but its not the same thing, although it may seem like it, but without the football talk. Never mind, there'll be a lot of football talk.
> What were we talking about again?



I dunno...I spaced out when I saw the word football...



Hankus said:


> Beer :yummy:



Whaaa?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and she was doing so well too, wasn't she? She may drop out of the top 10 all together....



wimmens 



Sugar Plum said:


> I dunno...I spaced out when I saw the word football...
> 
> 
> 
> Whaaa?



Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. It aint a Nat or a 'stone but it was near drinkable. Not really in the mood for ale, but I'm tryin at least one new beer/ale a month til I run out or quit drinkin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and she was doing so well too, wasn't she? She may drop out of the top 10 all together....



  





Hankus said:


> wimmens
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. It aint a Nat or a 'stone but it was near drinkable. Not really in the mood for ale, but I'm tryin at least one new beer/ale a month til I run out or quit drinkin



Quit drinkin'? Are you able to do that?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Quit drinkin'? Are you able to do that?





Don`t cry. It`s gonna be alright...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh, I'm cool with tailgatin'. It's the actual sports stuff I don't give a rip for





rhbama3 said:


> and she was doing so well too, wasn't she? She may drop out of the top 10 all together....




  


OH.......http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=663440

 Gotta go open a couple of gifts.


I'm sittin here downloadin pitchers and so forth, Jaguar comes up and goes into the restroom, closes the door, and commences to tell me what all my gifts are  I asked him, "so you tellin me what I got"? He says "don't tell Mommy" and starts gigglin.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Quit drinkin'? Are you able to do that?



I'm able, capable, and have before...............but I doubt I will again anytime soon


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OH.......http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=663440
> 
> Gotta go open a couple of gifts.
> 
> ...



That always makes a slight chill run my spine. I ain zactly scared but I know what he's capable of


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t cry. It`s gonna be alright...



 I'm annoyed with myself...meant to put the mad smiley, not the crying one...



Jeff C. said:


> OH.......http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=663440
> 
> Gotta go open a couple of gifts.
> 
> ...



 That's the very reason we don't tell our 10 year old ANYthing about the presents...she'll spill the beans every time. 



Hankus said:


> I'm able, capable, and have before...............but I doubt I will again anytime soon


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> That always makes a slight chill run my spine. I ain zactly scared but I know what he's capable of


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



The full, life long effects of the coon fanger are still mostly unknown


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm annoyed with myself...meant to put the mad smiley, not the crying one...





Don`t be mad. It`s gonna be alright.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t cry. It`s gonna be alright...





Nicodemus said:


> Don`t be mad. It`s gonna be alright.



likker repeatin itself  Are ya usin the coffee cup method


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> likker repeatin itself  Are ya usin the coffee cup method




I always use a quart jar.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> likker repeatin itself  Are ya usin the coffee cup method







Nicodemus said:


> I always use a quart jar.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I always use a quart jar.



Only problem I ever had that way was holdin on late in the rounds


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

!!!!!! My niece just deleted a comment I made about her new tattoo. It's an octopus, on her chest. I don't think she liked what I said....lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> !!!!!! My niece just deleted a comment I made about her new tattoo. It's an octopus, on her chest. I don't think she liked what I said....lol



an octopus tattoo? What in the world....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> !!!!!! My niece just deleted a comment I made about her new tattoo. It's an octopus, on her chest. I don't think she liked what I said....lol



Tats are gonna hafta be explained to a youngun at some point. What ya rekon that explaination will be  Well I used to drink alot


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2011)

:worm:
Howdy folks


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> an octopus tattoo? What in the world....



I think a buckmark woulda been more appropriate


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> an octopus tattoo? What in the world....



I have a feelin' she was under some sort of influence....



Hankus said:


> Tats are gonna hafta be explained to a youngun at some point. What ya rekon that explaination will be  Well I used to drink alot



seriously. I don;t mind tats, but come on.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I have a feelin' she was under some sort of influence....
> 
> 
> 
> seriously. I don;t mind tats, but come on.



Wait................what did ya say


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I have a feelin' she was under some sort of influence....
> seriously. I don;t mind tats, but come on.



tattoo's and pregnancy usually both start with that don't they?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Wait................what did ya say



It wasn't my comment about the tattoo that she deleted. It was the response to her snotty friend's comment that was deleted. I asked her what the story/meaning behind it was and her friend responded "Who cares? It's Epic Octopus! "Nuff said."

So I told her friend " Epic Octopus and all, this Aunt is still curious about it".

Then *poof* it was gone. She's at her mom's house. And the mom's scummy boyfriend that did the tat. So 10 to 1, she told her it was none of my business or something.



rhbama3 said:


> tattoo's and babies both start with that don't they?



For the most part....yep.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> It wasn't my comment about the tattoo that she deleted. It was the response to her snotty friend's comment that was deleted. I asked her what the story/meaning behind it was and her friend responded "Who cares? It's Epic Octopus! "Nuff said."
> 
> So I told her friend "Octopus and all, this Aunt is still curious about it".
> 
> Then *poof* it was gone. She's at her mom's house. And the mom's scummy boyfriend that did the tat. So 10 to 1, she told her it was none of my business or something.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> !!!!!! My niece just deleted a comment I made about her new tattoo. It's an octopus, on her chest. I don't think she liked what I said....lol




There is a local girl here(Seen her a few times in Walmart) that has a paw print on each side............Never could quite figure out what she was going for there??




rhbama3 said:


> tattoo's and pregnancy usually both start with that don't they?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I'm able, capable, and have before...............but I doubt I will again



There ya go!!! 



Hankus said:


> That always makes a slight chill run my spine. I ain zactly scared but I know what he's capable of



  



RUTTNBUCK said:


>










slip said:


> :worm:
> Howdy folks



Evenin slipster!!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> It wasn't my comment about the tattoo that she deleted. It was the response to her snotty friend's comment that was deleted. I asked her what the story/meaning behind it was and her friend responded "Who cares? It's Epic Octopus! "Nuff said."
> 
> So I told her friend "Octopus and all, this Aunt is still curious about it".
> 
> ...



EPIC OCTOPUS ?????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> There ya go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. Epic Octopus. (rolls eyes) And mom's scummy boyfriend/tattoo artist musta been high too cause it looks awful.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm gettin old  I'm clockin out at 10 pm  




Wait a minute.......


I may just be gettin better at my drinkin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. Epic Octopus. (rolls eyes) And mom's scummy boyfriend/tattoo artist musta been high too cause it looks awful.



I hear ya....that sounds sorta fishy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I'm gettin old  I'm clockin out at 10 pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No talking about gettin' old! I've only got a couple weeks left in my 20's 



Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya....that sounds sorta fishy.



Oh lawd....


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> No talking about gettin' old! I've only got a couple weeks left in my 20's





Yea, me too...


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya....that sounds sorta fishy.





Nicodemus said:


> Yea, me too...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, me too...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2011)

Blowin my eardrums out wiff my new earbuds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All right, gonna go watch a movie with Jaguar.... 

Good Night folks!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Blowin my eardrums out wiff my new earbuds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



G'night!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 19, 2011)

just got back from the "magical nights of lights" at lake lanier. Only thing that was "magic" is the fact that i made it out of there without strangling someone. $60 dollars just to get in, and of course that doesn't include any of the stuff in the Christmas village....or whatever it was. It was more like a little fair. They had rides and vendors. The rides all took 2-5 tickets each, and the tickets were a dollar each. They are making some seeeerious money off of that deal. 





let me add that as the grinch awards appeals judge, i am not elligable to recieve one because of this post


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you.

I hope that today will be better than yesterday for me as a customer emergency had me driving all over to make sure that the problem was solved as quickly as possible.  I would really like to strangle the lady that typed up the shipping documents wrong and having them shipped to the wrong location causing me to go into a tailspin to retrieve them for a crew that was waiting to install these items during a scheduled plant shutdown.  Luckily no speeding tickets were encountered during this expedited ordeal.    Just a long day instead of a peaceful one.

Now, Gobblin, I need some of your coffee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 20, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> just got back from the "magical nights of lights" at lake lanier. Only thing that was "magic" is the fact that i made it out of there without strangling someone. $60 dollars just to get in, and of course that doesn't include any of the stuff in the Christmas village....or whatever it was. It was more like a little fair. They had rides and vendors. The rides all took 2-5 tickets each, and the tickets were a dollar each. They are making some seeeerious money off of that deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kendall, did you hear the words, "Bend Over" right before you got their shaft.  Did you get kissed too????  Inquiring minds want to know !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2011)

well EE here is as much coffee as you want


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

top of da mernin gobblin........its a bran new unused tuesday mernin sir!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2011)

blood, so it is and I have a list to accomplish today.   Should be eventful.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

yes sir me to, time ta get dirty.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mornin waders. Well been four days since Keebs has been to work, prob. should of went by and picked her up, she might not remember how to get here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin waders. Well been four days since Keebs has been to work, prob. should of went by and picked her up, she might not remember how to get here.



is she sick?? we can maker sum cheekin soup ifitil help....

whats up muddy buddy


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> is she sick?? we can maker sum cheekin soup ifitil help....
> 
> whats up muddy buddy



Naw, she's been at home with some time off, four day weekend and all


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

Mornin Folks!! Gotta get to da P.O. today to mail SS gift. Got a few last night myself


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeffro!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin waders. Well been four days since Keebs has been to work, prob. should of went by and picked her up, she might not remember how to get here.


 I'm here, I'M HERE........... not that I *Want* to be, then to top it off, the boss sez "We all can't be taking the last couple of weeks of the year off"........... 'scuse me, at least I broke mine up!! gggrrr..........


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Folks!! Gotta get to da P.O. today to mail SS gift. Got a few last night myself


:swords: details man, details!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm here, I'M HERE........... not that I *Want* to be, then to top it off, the boss sez "We all can't be taking the last couple of weeks of the year off"........... 'scuse me, at least I broke mine up!! gggrrr..........
> 
> :swords: details man, details!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Mornin y'all. I see ya Keebs! Didjoo enjoy your time off??


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mornin Sugar


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>





Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin y'all. I see ya Keebs! Didjoo enjoy your time off??


If ya like sleeping late (I do), sitting on the porch & enjoying my coffee (I do), putting up batches of pepper jelly (I do), and playing with the leaf blower (I DID!) then yeah, I enjoyed it.......... now that the yard looks presentable, time to start on the house......... and cooking the "whole nine yards" this weekend for the first time in YEARS!  Actually excited about it too, I love to cook.......... if someone else will clean up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm here, I'M HERE........... not that I *Want* to be, then to top it off, the boss sez "We all can't be taking the last couple of weeks of the year off"........... 'scuse me, at least I broke mine up!! gggrrr..........
> 
> :swords: details man, details!



Oh , by the way i need a updated pic of Chevy, i guess i should of rode by Sunday:cow:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Sugar



Heyya Mud!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

greetings from da Big house! Slow day, double strength coffee, and got a cooler full of deer and hog to deal with when i get home. It actually felt weird sleeping past 0630 this morning after 3 straight days of getting up at 0415.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If ya like sleeping late (I do), sitting on the porch & enjoying my coffee (I do), putting up batches of pepper jelly (I do), and playing with the leaf blower (I DID!) then yeah, I enjoyed it.......... now that the yard looks presentable, time to start on the house......... and cooking the "whole nine yards" this weekend for the first time in YEARS!  Actually excited about it too, I love to cook.......... if someone else will clean up!



Sounds like a great few days!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Dec 20, 2011)

Quick drive...the cats on his way in.
Mornin ya'll


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Mornin' Chuck!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm here, I'M HERE........... not that I *Want* to be, then to top it off, the boss sez "We all can't be taking the last couple of weeks of the year off"........... 'scuse me, at least I broke mine up!! gggrrr..........
> 
> :swords: details man, details!



hey i wuz offerin ta make you cheekin soup ifan you were sick and youins cant even say hello to me...ohiten...dats fine


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> hey i wuz offerin ta make you cheekin soup ifan you were sick and youins cant even say hello to me...ohiten...dats fine



She's grouchy in the mornins


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

Shoulda laid out and went huntin today


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Shoulda laid out and went huntin today



Yup

Morning ALL


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh , by the way i need a updated pic of Chevy, i guess i _*should of rode by Sunday*_:cow:


 yeah ya shoulda.........  neighbors are up, couldn't get over how much she has grown!


chuckb7718 said:


> Quick drive...the cats on his way in.
> Mornin ya'll





blood on the ground said:


> hey i wuz offerin ta make you cheekin soup ifan you were sick and youins cant even say hello to me...ohiten...dats fine


 I sowwy, meant to go back & THANK YOU for the offer!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> She's grouchy in the mornins


:swords: you should know!


Hankus said:


> Shoulda laid out and went huntin today





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup
> 
> Morning ALL


TRIPOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 20, 2011)

got my gf to take some pics yesterday these turned out ok


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Shoulda laid out and went huntin today



plan B... lets leave early and go to the beer store....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Shoulda laid out and went huntin today


Me too


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup
> 
> Morning ALL



Mornin boss


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm here, I'M HERE........... not that I *Want* to be, then to top it off, the boss sez "We all can't be taking the last couple of weeks of the year off"........... 'scuse me, at least I broke mine up!! gggrrr..........
> 
> :swords: details man, details!



Christmas STUFF.......


Mostly clothes, lawd I needed 'em. I had on a shirt the other day we figgered was 20 yrs old  New watch, camo crocs, other pair had a patched hole in the bottom  A flashlight wiff legs.....which I'm sure will walk off on it's own one day   Jaguar and I got a Wii hunting game  Chocolate  Some cool hologram LSU go-cups, some more clothes  

Oh....and a really neat pic of me in full hunting gear with bow and stand on my back in Illinois about 15 yrs. ago. I had taken my buddy with me (Professional Photographer) and didn't even realize the pic still existed, Miz T got the pic from him and had it framed 

You axed fer it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Christmas STUFF.......
> 
> 
> Mostly clothes, lawd I needed 'em. I had on a shirt the other day we figgered was 20 yrs old  New watch, camo crocs, other pair had a patched hole in the bottom  A flashlight wiff legs.....which I'm sure will walk off on it's own one day   Jaguar and I got a Wii hunting game  Chocolate  Some cool hologram LSU go-cups, some more clothes
> ...


Hey, now that's what I call "a nice haul"!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TRIPOD!!!!!!!!




Love me some Keebs 


mudracing101 said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> Mornin boss


Drinking  the the coffee boss. 
Morning MUd 


blood on the ground said:


> plan B... lets leave early and go to the beer store....



I am driving


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Love me some Keebs
> 
> Drinking  the the coffee boss.
> Morning MUd
> ...


 Love my card I got!  Munchkin is gonna be grown before I get my hands on him!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Love my card I got!  Munchkin is gonna be grown before I get my hands on him!



So far everything is a go for Chehaw. I am going to drag the family down.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> So far everything is a go for Chehaw. I am going to drag the family down.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Love me some Keebs
> 
> Drinking  the the coffee boss.
> Morning MUd
> ...



 If you're driving I'm buying...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

give me a 30 pack a sandwichs in the can and a hard pack of cigarettes please


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> give me a 30 pack a sandwich is in the can in a hard pack of cigarettes please



You related to Hankus???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> give me a 30 pack a sandwich is in the can in a hard pack of cigarettes please


 didja see my message to you............. 


Jeff C. said:


> You related to Hankus???


 I wuz wondering the same thing!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2011)

'Morning . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning . . .


 whut you done, done?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> whut you done, done?!?!






Well Dawn didn't get half her stuff done yesterday, so WE gotta finish up today.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well Dawn didn't get half her stuff done yesterday, so WE gotta finish up today.


Aaaaawwww poor darlin.................. didja find your wallet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2011)

drive by ....

back on the errand route


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> didja see my message to you.............
> 
> I wuz wondering the same thing!



yes i did...awww......... 


we be fwiens..:jump:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> yes i did...awww.........
> 
> 
> _*we be fwiens*_..:jump:


 OF COURSE!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You related to Hankus???



aaahhhh...could be?

.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaawwww poor darlin.................. didja find your wallet?





It was in my truck . . .



After purchasing a case of half gallons of Forty Creek (Christmas gifts),
you know you're doing entirely too much business with the likker store when they GIVE you a fith of Forty Creek, and a fith of Absolut.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was in my truck . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my truck picks my pocket all the time..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was in my truck . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ,  ole buddy ole pal


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was in my truck . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Hey ,  ole buddy ole pal


Ditto.................. 'cept I'll call him darlin'!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey ,  ole buddy ole pal





:cow:


----------



## ButcherTony (Dec 20, 2011)

yall get to work and quit playing on the puter....
that is all:swords:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> yall get to work and quit playing on the puter....
> that is all:swords:


 well hello pot!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> yall get to work and quit playing on the puter....
> that is all:swords:



you first. 

Just got home from early day at work, got gas station hotwings, whitebread, and a Mt. Dew. :yummy:


----------



## ButcherTony (Dec 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you first.
> 
> Just got home from early day at work, got gas station hotwings, whitebread, and a Mt. Dew. :yummy:


man you gonna stink
im off today,slept in should of went hunting


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you first.
> 
> Just got home from early day at work, got gas station hotwings, whitebread, and a Mt. Dew. :yummy:



dude its toooo late in the day to be talkin about breakfast.... on a side note.. i love hot wings fer breakfast


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> man you gonna stink
> im off today,slept in should of went hunting



I hope your deer are patterned better than where i'm hunting. Saw nothing Saturday or Monday, but deer were moving Sunday. Killed a Doe sunday morning and a pork rat sunday evening. Can't figure out why they are so random.


----------



## ButcherTony (Dec 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope your deer are patterned better than where i'm hunting. Saw nothing Saturday or Monday, but deer were moving Sunday. Killed a Doe sunday morning and a pork rat sunday evening. Can't figure out why they are so random.


 shoot...i haven't seen a deer this month....i got a nice food plot I need to hunt this eve...weather looks good


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> shoot...i haven't seen a deer this month....i got a nice food plot I need to hunt this eve...weather looks good



We've STILL got acorns dropping on the southwest side. Sure wish a freeze would bitter them up so the foodplots would get attention. Right now, everything is hanging out in the hardwood bottoms.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

It appears I got a long lost cousin on here


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

okay, time to get out the food saver and butcher board. Got a cooler full of parts need freezing.


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2011)

Mornin yall:cow:


Thanks for the card, Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> It appears I got a long lost cousin on here


I'm thinking so ................ 


rhbama3 said:


> okay, time to get out the food saver and butcher board. Got a cooler full of parts need freezing.





slip said:


> Mornin yall:cow:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the card, Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> It appears I got a long lost cousin on here





Well you already got an Uncle on here, what's one more cousin ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> It appears I got a long lost cousin on here



Hankus Let's drink a little drink


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ate too much but it show was good, smoked chicken, pulled bbq, sausage,baked beans, bread, potato cheezy stuff, and brunswick stew. Just roll me to a corner i'll be alright.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ate too much but it show was good, smoked chicken, pulled bbq, sausage,baked beans, bread, potato cheezy stuff, and brunswick stew. Just roll me to a corner i'll be alright.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Hankus Let's drink a little drink






Smoke a lil smoke ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was in my truck . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dannnnnng UnckyQuack....you shouldn't have!!! 



Hankus said:


> It appears I got a long lost cousin on here




That ain't all 



rhbama3 said:


> okay, time to get out the food saver and butcher board. Got a cooler full of parts need freezing.







slip said:


> Mornin yall:cow:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the card, Keebs.



Slipster 



mudracing101 said:


> Ate too much but it show was good, smoked chicken, pulled bbq, sausage,baked beans, bread, potato cheezy stuff, and brunswick stew. Just roll me to a corner i'll be alright.



Good Gawd!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 20, 2011)

afternoon fellers :cow:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> afternoon fellers :cow:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Smoke a lil smoke ???



them 2 lines would make a dang good song yaknowit
... 2 more days an im off fer 11...come on!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was in my truck . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Howdy, Old Friend...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> afternoon fellers :cow:





Keebs said:


>



I'm thirsty


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> afternoon fellers :cow:



You comin or goin???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> them 2 lines would make a dang good song yaknowit
> ... 2 more days an im off fer 11...come on!!



 eleven I hate you


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm thirsty


 I don't doubt it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't doubt it!



cant wait till five


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 20, 2011)

y'all are on the ball today! I say hello, look at a couple of threads, come back and you're on the next page already. I gotta focus and keep up


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> eleven I hate you



DONT BE A HATEN... ifin yer thirsty go wif me and the tripod .. im footin da bill and he is drivin....we gettin a 30pk of samiches in da can... then callin it a week...

n the morning............ on 2nd thought.... split a 18.. 3 ways


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> DONT BE A HATEN... ifin yer thirsty go wif me and the tripod .. im footin da bill and he is drivin....we gettin a 30pk of samiches in da can... then callin it a week...
> 
> n the morning............ on 2nd thought.... split a 18.. 3 ways



Sounds tempting , even though all i got out of that was thirty pack blah blah blah


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sounds tempting , even though all i got out of that was thirty pack blah blah blah



sounds like you picked up on the important parts  P


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sounds tempting , even though all i got out of that was thirty pack blah blah blah



I done told ya....he's related to Hankus!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> sounds like you picked up on the important parts  P



you are right sir....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> DONT BE A HATEN... ifin yer thirsty go wif me and the tripod .. im footin da bill and he is drivin....we gettin a 30pk of samiches in da can... then callin it a week...
> 
> n the morning............ on 2nd thought.... split a 18.. 3 ways





mudracing101 said:


> Sounds tempting , even though all i got out of that was thirty pack blah blah blah


On the way


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I done told ya....he's related to Hankus!!!



that sir made me laugh!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> On the way



im brangin my portable dixie horn... yall think we will make bail in time to hunt tomorrow evening??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I done told ya....he's related to Hankus!!!



beer brothers?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> im brangin my portable dixie horn... yall think we will make bail in time to hunt tomorrow evening??



The first time or the second time we make bail?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> that sir made me laugh!







blood on the ground said:


> im brangin my portable dixie horn... yall think we will make bail in time to hunt tomorrow evening??





threeleggedpigmy said:


> The first time or the second time we make bail?



Sounds like fun, maybe next time


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

Sounds like the short bus is running Wild in heah!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like the short bus is running Wild in heah!



ain't you supposed to be driving that thang


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> plan B... lets leave early and go to the beer store....



Caint 



blood on the ground said:


> yes i did...awww.........
> 
> 
> we be fwiens..:jump:



We do 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Well you already got an Uncle on here, what's one more cousin ???



Good wifd me. Prolly bettern some of my blood kin 



blood on the ground said:


> Hankus Let's drink a little drink



Anytime yr close an buyin 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Smoke a lil smoke ???



I like It'sAGirl ceegars  



Jeff C. said:


> That ain't all







mudracing101 said:


> cant wait till five



Me neither



Kendallbearden said:


> beer brothers?



Mebbe



threeleggedpigmy said:


> The first time or the second time we make bail?



Rekon ya can make like Shooter an get Jesus to go the bail?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Some of our school teachers and admins are very arrogant and i think getting carried away with power trips Rant over


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like the short bus is running Wild in heah!



 good one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Some of our school teachers and admins are very arrogant and i think getting carried away with power trips Rant over



Just do like I do.....say, "tell me sumpin I don't already know".

Their jaws drop and they sit there dumbfounded.....I can be arrogant too


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just got back from Backwoods after buying a new scope cover. Man, i love Fishbro but it seems like i'm always breaking stuff when we go. 4-wheeler, ripped pants and thermal underwear, and scope cover.
Oh, and here's the deal about the pants:
 We only took one 4-wheeler to the other property off the highway. Well, when i went to get off the back, my pants got hung on a bungee cord S-hook and ripped a 4 inch hole in my.... um.... hip area. 
Man, i wish i was up a tree this evening....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sounds like the short bus is running Wild in heah!




Look who's drivin!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2011)

well its been real and its been fun but aint been real fun....yall keep yer hubs locked till mernin.. im cuttin to the hut


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> ain't you supposed to be driving that thang


Nope, Sugar Plum is in possession of it now!


Hankus said:


> Caint
> We do
> Good wifd me. Prolly bettern some of my blood kin
> Anytime yr close an buyin
> ...


 Dang Beerkus, you ain't done that in a LONG time!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Look who's drivin!!!


Not meeeeee!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> well its been real and its been fun but aint been real fun....yall keep yer hubs locked till mernin.. im cuttin to the hut


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nope, Sugar Plum is in possession of it now!



sugar plum, get control of yo bus before these idjits make it crash


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Caint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


rhbama3 said:


> Just got back from Backwoods after buying a new scope cover. Man, i love Fishbro but it seems like i'm always breaking stuff when we go. 4-wheeler, ripped pants and thermal underwear, and scope cover.
> Oh, and here's the deal about the pants:
> We only took one 4-wheeler to the other property off the highway. Well, when i went to get off the back, my pants got hung on a bungee cord S-hook and ripped a 4 inch hole in my.... um.... hip area.
> Man, i wish i was up a tree this evening....


Dang robert, I hope one of these dayssoon weare going to see your pic in the Bragging Forum.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> sugar plum, get control of yo bus before these idjits make it crash



I am thinking that she plum gave out too much sugar and got the riders all spazzed up for the afternoon.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am thinking that she plum gave out too much sugar and got the riders all spazzed up for the afternoon.



i don't think it was sugar.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> i don't think it was sugar.....


I think she got a straw & inserted it in that fermented fruit stuff & passed it around, only problem, I weren't in place when she came by this way........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I think she got a straw & inserted it in that fermented fruit stuff & passed it around, only problem, I weren't in place when she came by this way........



wanna load up at five and go look for em


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Dang robert, I hope one of these dayssoon weare going to see your pic in the Bragging Forum.



I don't do the bragging forum much. Nobody but winder lickers care anyway. 
Did you see my Doe and pork rat from Sunday?
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6563060&postcount=178
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6563093&postcount=180


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> sugar plum, get control of yo bus before these idjits make it crash





gobbleinwoods said:


> I am thinking that she plum gave out too much sugar and got the riders all spazzed up for the afternoon.





Kendallbearden said:


> i don't think it was sugar.....





Keebs said:


> I think she got a straw & inserted it in that fermented fruit stuff & passed it around, only problem, I weren't in place when she came by this way........





mudracing101 said:


> wanna load up at five and go look for em




What happened in here?? Y'all going crazy or sumpin'? 

You know, I bet if I were to "host" a party at my place for my 30th next month, it would be the best dang party ever! 

Hmmm....wonder if I should warn the Mister?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> What happened in here?? Y'all going crazy or sumpin'?
> 
> You know, I bet if I were to "host" a party at my place for my 30th next month, it would be the best dang party ever!
> 
> Hmmm....wonder if I should warn the Mister?



PARTY, PARTY, PARTY   :jump:


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't do the bragging forum much. Nobody but winder lickers care anyway.
> Did you see my Doe and pork rat from Sunday?
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6563060&postcount=178
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6563093&postcount=180



Good job bama 

nothin like some backstraps and pork sausage. :yummy:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

party,party, party......wait a min. where you live? Might be a lil far to drive after a drink or two


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> What happened in here?? Y'all going crazy or sumpin'?
> 
> You know, I bet if I were to "host" a party at my place for my 30th next month, it would be the best dang party ever!
> 
> Hmmm....wonder if I should _*warn the Mister*_?


Naaaaaahhh, it' s your party, remember?!?!


mudracing101 said:


> party,party, party......wait a min. where you live? Might be a lil far to drive after a drink or two


Again............. Naaaaaahhhh, it's *just up the road* on 75, on the other side of MACON!!!!  You know we don't travel well up there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> What happened in here?? Y'all going crazy or sumpin'?
> 
> You know, I bet if I were to "host" a party at my place for my 30th next month, it would be the best dang party ever!
> 
> Hmmm....wonder if I should warn the Mister?




Nahhhh...Let's surprise' im!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nahhhh...Let's surprise' im!!!



Better yet lets not invite him ,ha high five


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't do the bragging forum much. Nobody but winder lickers care anyway.
> Did you see my Doe and pork rat from Sunday?
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6563060&postcount=178
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6563093&postcount=180



That is awesome , of course the doe had to make you work for the long shot.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 20, 2011)

Toga...Toga...Toga... 

We can just pitch tents in the yard.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Toga...Toga...Toga...
> 
> We can just pitch tents in the yard.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Toga...Toga...Toga...
> 
> We can just pitch tents in the yard.



ooooohhhhhhh yeah


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

pppsssssssssssstttttttttt................. no, this way, over here................ pppsssttttttt MUD!!!!!!! ya ready???????


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 20, 2011)

keebs said:


> pppsssssssssssstttttttttt................. No, this way, over here................ Pppsssttttttt mud!!!!!!! Ya ready???????



where ya going ?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> pppsssssssssssstttttttttt................. no, this way, over here................ pppsssttttttt MUD!!!!!!! ya ready???????



Clear the way, y'all! They're gettin' ready to run!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> where ya going ?


HOME!!!!!!!​


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HOME!!!!!!!​



Lets go:jump:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Lets go:jump:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

had to take a break from deer processing. Fingers frozen....
 Sugar plum, although the idea of a party sounds great, i think you oughta know that broken furniture, empty coolers, and restraining orders always happen when this group gets together. 
 Except fo me. I don't cause any trouble, i'm just misunderstood.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> had to take a break from deer processing. Fingers frozen....
> Sugar plum, although the idea of a party sounds great, i think you oughta know that broken furniture, empty coolers, and restraining orders always happen when this group gets together.
> Except fo me. I don't cause any trouble, i'm just the one who ends up with the lampshade on my head.




There fixed it fer ya


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 20, 2011)

I learned a while back what a "Wader" is.  So learn me, what is a "Driveler"?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 20, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I learned a while back what a "Wader" is.  So learn me, what is a "Driveler"?



First you start Wadin...then ya start drivelin. It's a natural progression


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I learned a while back what a "Wader" is.  So learn me, what is a "Driveler"?


Wecome to the zoo thread, P!
Wading is when the temps allow, Drivelling is year round.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> First you start Wadin...then ya start drivelin.



Not necessarily in that order....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> There fixed it fer ya



Nope, i ride on the top of the shortbus in my lawnchair and propeller hat. Lampshades are so 70's....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just had a mess mopped up in the if your gunna kill a deer thread. Think I will go get the meatloaf ready for the oven. Be back after while.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 20, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I learned a while back what a "Wader" is.  So learn me, what is a "Driveler"?



*Driveler:* (redneck, slang) _Noun-_ one who driveles.




Duh


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

this sux....
add my vacuum sealer to the list of things i'm having issues with. 
Sealer keeps overheating and vacuum pump is rattling its brains out. In all honesty, i've used that sucker year round for about 3 years so it may be close to death.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> this sux....
> add my vacuum sealer to the list of things i'm having issues with.
> Sealer keeps overheating and vacuum pump is rattling its brains out. In all honesty, i've used that sucker year round for about 3 years so it may be close to death.



If you were closer, I have two


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, i ride on the top of the shortbus in my lawnchair and propeller hat. Lampshades are so 70's....



propeller hat :  helmet with a whirly fan duct taped to the back.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 20, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I learned a while back what a "Wader" is.  So learn me, what is a "Driveler"?





Sterlo58 said:


> First you start Wadin...then ya start drivelin. It's a natural progression





rhbama3 said:


> Wecome to the zoo thread, P!
> Wading is when the temps allow, Drivelling is year round.





Jeff C. said:


> Not necessarily in that order....






Kendallbearden said:


> *Driveler:* (redneck, slang) _Noun-_ one who driveles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shucks, after studying these ongoing "wader" and "driveler" threads for the past couple of years now, I have found the true details of them.  It is very simple
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>A Driveler is a "wader" shot full of 12 pounds of steroids !!!     

A Driveler is also a person that has 18,000 friends on here that will vouch for them and swear that they are telling the truth even when they know they are lying through their teeth.  (That's what friends are for, right?)  A prime example is................ "I lost my wallet................but I found it in the truck".  You and I both know that wallet took a trip to Milledgeville and came back home as empty as a beer bottle at Hankus's house !!!!!  Of course, you gotta love the Missus because she had a smile on her face when she got home with all of the loot.  She is a keeper in spite of spending all dat money.


PS:  I sure hope that she doesn't spend all of dat money before that vacation time runs out !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you were closer, I have two


They have this thing called "The US Postal Service." It works pretty good sometimes. 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Shucks, after studying these ongoing "wader" and "driveler" threads for the past couple of years now, I have found the true details of them.  It is very simple
> >
> >
> >
> ...



I'm affend! We don't lie, we just take your reality and substitute our own.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



  



Keebs said:


> Dang Beerkus, you ain't done that in a LONG time!



I had other priorities, but I'm in management mode



threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Shooter Jennings "Manifesto #2"



rhbama3 said:


> had to take a break from deer processing. Fingers frozen....
> Sugar plum, although the idea of a party sounds great, i think you oughta know that broken furniture, empty coolers, and restraining orders always happen when this group gets together.
> Except fo me. I don't cause any trouble, i'm just misunderstood.



ALWAYS 



rhbama3 said:


> I'm affend! We don't lie, we just take your reality and substitute our own.



I affend that you affend


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

I ain't got nuttin


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't got nuttin



me neither 






well cept the cold ones


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

#5 played by III. No need to thank me


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

Think I done rattled sompin loose wiff these new earphonz


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Hmmmm....re-thinkin' the party thang....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> #5 played by III. No need to thank me



Fittin to go listen...diggin it all!!! Thank ya


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I done rattled sompin loose wiff these new earphonz



Naw, thas jus yer brain rattlin around in there 



Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmmm....re-thinkin' the party thang....



Why  



Jeff C. said:


> Fittin to go listen...diggin it all!!! Thank ya



I jus cain post some of the ones I like best


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

< deer jerky


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

<'stone


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

I just had a semicoherent thought.............



I bet stone jerky would be tough on the chompers


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmmm....re-thinkin' the party thang....





Party? What kind of party? Is we invited?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Party? What kind of party? Is we invited?



 I dunno anymore


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Why



Um, we just bought this house. I'm not ready to have it demolished yet...:nono:



rhbama3 said:


> < deer jerky



 <-- wishing I had deer jerky



Hankus said:


> I just had a semicoherent thought.............
> 
> 
> 
> I bet stone jerky would be tough on the chompers



Whoa...you need more beer. Gotta get rid of those semicoherent thangs you said you got


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Party? What kind of party? Is we invited?



I was "considering" hosting a birthday bash for my 30th next month....but remembered some of the things I read about previous parties....



Hankus said:


> I dunno anymore


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Um, we just bought this house. I'm not ready to have it demolished yet...:nono:



How big is the yard


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I just had a semicoherent thought.............
> 
> 
> 
> I bet stone jerky would be tough on the chompers


Nah, the secret is to slow boil the stones all night first before dehydrating. 


Nicodemus said:


> Party? What kind of party? Is we invited?


Sugar Plum wants us to come wreck her house. Wanna carpool? 


Sugar Plum said:


> Um, we just bought this house. I'm not ready to have it demolished yet...:nono:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you come to Chehaw, i'll see if i can keep some away from Keebs.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> How big is the yard



It's a 5 acre lot. We could throw y'all on the back acre, on the powerline.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nah, the secret is to slow boil the stones all night first before dehydrating.
> 
> Sugar Plum wants us to come wreck her house. Wanna carpool?
> 
> ...




:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:


And woo hoo to the jerky! I'll have to make sure we get down there!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's a 5 acre lot. We could throw y'all on the back acre, on the powerline.



I'm in


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I'm in





Ugh...I just counted, and I only have 22 days left before I'm 30. Ack!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nah, the secret is to slow boil the stones all night first before dehydrating.
> 
> Sugar Plum wants us to come wreck her house. Wanna carpool?
> 
> ...





Load up! We`ll have us a fine ol time!!


Hey, have we got to go through any big cities to get there?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 20, 2011)

Party!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's a 5 acre lot. We could throw y'all on the back acre, on the powerline.



awww, man......
 We ALWAYS have to camp on the back acre.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Load up! We`ll have us a fine ol time!!
> 
> 
> Hey, have we got to go through any big cities to get there?



I'm pretty sure you could take back roads all the way here, Nick! 



rhbama3 said:


> awww, man......
> We ALWAYS have to camp on the back acre.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> had to take a break from deer processing. Fingers frozen....
> Sugar plum, although the idea of a party sounds great, i think you oughta know that broken furniture, empty coolers, and restraining orders always happen when this group gets together.
> Except fo me. I don't cause any trouble, i'm just misunderstood.


*cough, *cough*, YOU, not "cause" any trouble!?!?  Oh man, that is RICH!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Load up! We`ll have us a fine ol time!!
> 
> 
> Hey, have we got to go through any big cities to get there?



Don't know where she lives, Brother Nic. 
Anybody seen Quack? He's got addresses for every ...... nevermind.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ugh...I just counted, and I only have 22 days left before I'm 30. Ack!



I just turned 20 somethin and I ain complainin 



Nicodemus said:


> Load up! We`ll have us a fine ol time!!
> 
> 
> Hey, have we got to go through any big cities to get there?



Macoon count 



rhbama3 said:


> awww, man......
> We ALWAYS have to camp on the back acre.



Well they do mostly know us


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *cough, *cough*, YOU, not "cause" any trouble!?!?  Oh man, that is RICH!!!







rhbama3 said:


> Don't know where she lives, Brother Nic.
> Anybody seen Quack? He's got addresses for every ...... nevermind.



Ain checked on Unk this evenin. Prolly relaxin


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I just turned 20 somethin and I ain complainin
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Man, I can get just as  lost as  he-haint in Macon...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If you come to Chehaw, i'll see if i can keep some away from Keebs.


Eh-eh, ain't happening!:nono:


Sugar Plum said:


> Ugh...I just counted, and I only have 22 days left before I'm 30. Ack!


Darlin', it ain't nuttin but a *number* "I" promise, BUT, I can tell ya a few things about them numbers, heck me & Nic BOTH can!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *cough, *cough*, YOU, not "cause" any trouble!?!?  Oh man, that is RICH!!!



Mhmm. Thought so!



rhbama3 said:


> Don't know where she lives, Brother Nic.
> Anybody seen Quack? He's got addresses for every ...... nevermind.



Yeah....where is he?? Not ridin' any heavy machinery, is he??



Hankus said:


> I just turned 20 somethin and I ain complainin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My baby sister turned 26 few days back. 



Nicodemus said:


> Man, I can get just as  lost as  he-haint in Macon...



I hate Macon, too. I always try to drive around it, but it sucks me in


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> My baby sister turned 26 few days back.



Dont say the 15th


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Dont say the 15th



Yep. Hers is the 15th too! Happy Belated birthday Hankus!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I gotta call it a night. Got the deer and hog resting comfortably in the freezer and a long day ahead of me tomorrow.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 20, 2011)

Guess I'd better try to get some shut eye. Rainin' here the next few days, so the Mister is gonna want to keep busy in the house...oh lawd....I can tell it's gonna be *FUN* (rolling eyes)

G'night y'all!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yep. Hers is the 15th too! Happy Belated birthday Hankus!



sonofa


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmmm....re-thinkin' the party thang....



:nono::nono: Too Late!!! 



Hankus said:


> Naw, thas jus yer brain rattlin around in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BRAIN???? 



Nicodemus said:


> Load up! We`ll have us a fine ol time!!
> 
> 
> Hey, have we got to go through any big cities to get there?







Hankus said:


> I just turned 20 somethin and I ain complainin
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL!!! Macoon!!!




Nicodemus said:


> Man, I can get just as  lost as  he-haint in Macon...



I'm ya gps.....recalculatin


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2011)

Makin a few preprepreparty preps fer Miz Plums shindig an hittin the sack


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Makin a few preprepreparty preps fer Miz Plums shindig an hittin the sack



Start a list...I'll pitch in!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Start a list...I'll pitch in!!


Don't let Hankus bring the beer. He'll drink it all before he gets there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Don't let Hankus bring the beer. He'll drink it all before he gets there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Um, we just bought this house. I'm not ready to have it demolished yet...:nono:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't think of it as demolished.......redecorated is the term.


Up to potentially sit a stand but there is this big green/yellow blob on the radar headed this way.  

Well I will make a pot of coffee and debate the possibilities I am starting to think I have the bama curse.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2011)

Good Morning fellow Creek Wading Drivelers.  Today is Hump Day so it is time to get your tails up and humping right along.

First thing though is to get some of Gobblin's coffee in my system so that the humping part can begin !!!   

Happy Valentine's Day to all of you ??!!??  
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Well since Christmas now begins back in October, I thought that I would get a head start so that I wouldn't miss the Valentines Day celebration part !!!!  You know that it will be here before you know it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh EE you are just getting yourself primed for Tejas.  

This might help


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2011)

Gooblin, dang I must have been drinkin some of that Hankus' brew because I thought there was only one of those but my eyes is seeing four!!!!

The last time that I got in one of those like that was actually on Valentines Day weekend many years ago.  My wife       paid a fortune for us to spend the weekend in the Valentine Suite.  I think it was $250 for the first night and $150 for the second one.  The only problem was that she put too much of the soothing bath oils in it and I tell you that I couldn't get any traction at all when it came down to the serious business end of the weekend.  It was slicker than that proverbial "owl excrement".  She and I laughed about it for the next few years after.  It was one of life's weird experiences for sure.




PS:  Only 8 more days before I will be in Texas.  She told me last night to make sure and eat all of my Wheaties.  I wonder what she meant by that !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> PS:  Only 8 more days before I will be in Texas.  She told me last night to make sure and eat all of my Wheaties.  I wonder what she meant by that !!!!



Furniture movin


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

top of da mernin fellers.....a bran new unused wednesday... yall make it a goodan!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Furniture movin



Hankus, you do have a way with words !!!  Yep, I'm thinkin that we might re-arrange her bedroom a few times maybe!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ugh...I just counted, and I only have 22 days left before I'm 30. Ack!



Dern, that is half way to 60!  

Aint nobody told you, 30 is the new 20.  Live it up Sugar Plum.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Mornin ya'll , One day closer to my 4 day weekend  Uh , shouldnt moved so fast still aint 100 %, think Keebs slipped something in my drink while i was reloading the fire


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't think of it as demolished.......redecorated is the term.
> 
> 
> Up to potentially sit a stand but there is this big green/yellow blob on the radar headed this way.
> ...



Mornin gobble....I see your green light, I must have gotten the bottom of that pot. Mighty skimpy for a hump day 



Hankus said:


> Furniture movin



After Christmas sales.....



blood on the ground said:


> top of da mernin fellers.....a bran new unused wednesday... yall make it a goodan!!



Mornin Blood....



pstrahin said:


> Dern, that is half way to 60!
> 
> Aint nobody told you, 30 is the new 20.  Live it up Sugar Plum.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , One day closer to my 4 day weekend  Uh , shouldnt moved so fast still aint 100 %, think Keebs slipped something in my drink while i was reloading the fire



Energy drink, plenty of fruit juices, Vitamins, Vodka


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , One day closer to my 4 day weekend  Uh , shouldnt moved so fast still aint 100 %, think Keebs slipped something in my drink while i was reloading the fire


:nono: ya can't blame it ALL on me!



Jeff C. said:


> Energy drink, plenty of fruit juices, Vitamins, Vodka



Today is my Thursday!!!! Woooo-Hoooo, with tomorrow being boss cooking day, yep, steak, taters & salad & gifts!
Ok, WHO took our Christmas smiley's???? 243? do we need to have a talk sir?!?!?:swords:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :nono: ya can't blame it ALL on me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok , thats fair enuff,  half of Its Keebs fault


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> ok , thats fair enuff,  half of Its Keebs fault


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Energy drink, plenty of fruit juices, Vitamins, Vodka



The breakfast of champions my friend ole buddy ole pal. Could shore slam a R V right bout now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh EE you are just getting yourself primed for Tejas.
> 
> This might help





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gooblin, dang I must have been drinkin some of that Hankus' brew because I thought there was only one of those but my eyes is seeing four!!!!
> 
> The last time that I got in one of those like that was actually on Valentines Day weekend many years ago.  My wife       paid a fortune for us to spend the weekend in the Valentine Suite.  I think it was $250 for the first night and $150 for the second one.  The only problem was that she put too much of the soothing bath oils in it and I tell you that I couldn't get any traction at all when it came down to the serious business end of the weekend.  It was slicker than that proverbial "owl excrement".  She and I laughed about it for the next few years after.  It was one of life's weird experiences for sure.
> 
> ...





Hankus said:


> Furniture movin





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobble....I see your green light, I must have gotten the bottom of that pot. Mighty skimpy for a hump day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MERNIN BRO.... how ya doin?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> MERNIN BRO.... how ya doin?


 mornin' Blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> The breakfast of champions my friend ole buddy ole pal. Could shore slam a R V right bout now.



talk about quality breakfast.....how about a family size can of classic chicken noodle soup...(cricket sound, cricket sound)....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mornin' Blood!



mernin, mernin... its gettin closer to my fafavorit day uf da year....income tax return day


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin, mernin... its gettin closer to my fafavorit day uf da year....income tax return day


 Shoot, I have that thang spent WAaaayy before I get it!


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 21, 2011)

I gotta a question.  See how Blood quotes several posts in his reply?  How do you do that?  I am teck no loj ikly challenged!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh EE you are just getting yourself primed for Tejas.
> 
> This might help



Whoa! Them thangs are fun! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gooblin, dang I must have been drinkin some of that Hankus' brew because I thought there was only one of those but my eyes is seeing four!!!!
> 
> The last time that I got in one of those like that was actually on Valentines Day weekend many years ago.  My wife       paid a fortune for us to spend the weekend in the Valentine Suite.  I think it was $250 for the first night and $150 for the second one.  The only problem was that she put too much of the soothing bath oils in it and I tell you that I couldn't get any traction at all when it came down to the serious business end of the weekend.  It was slicker than that proverbial "owl excrement".  She and I laughed about it for the next few years after.  It was one of life's weird experiences for sure.
> 
> ...



 Take some vitamins!



Hankus said:


> Furniture movin



Is that what it's being called now? 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hankus, you do have a way with words !!!  Yep, I'm thinkin that we might re-arrange her bedroom a few times maybe!!!







pstrahin said:


> Dern, that is half way to 60!
> 
> Aint nobody told you, 30 is the new 20.  Live it up Sugar Plum.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Shoot, I have that thang spent WAaaayy before I get it!



Us too!! 



pstrahin said:


> I gotta a question.  See how Blood quotes several posts in his reply?  How do you do that?  I am teck no loj ikly challenged!



To the right of the quote button, you'll see a plus sign, that's the MULTI quote button. Just hit that on the posts you want to quote, then go down and click the reply button


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Us too!!
> 
> 
> 
> To the right of the quote button, you'll see a plus sign, that's the MULTI quote button. Just hit that on the posts you want to quote, then go down and click the reply button



I see it.  Thank ya Sugar Plum.  Have a fantabulous day!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I see it.  Thank ya Sugar Plum.  Have a fantabulous day!



You too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I gotta a question.  See how Blood quotes several posts in his reply?  How do you do that?  I am teck no loj ikly challenged!





Sugar Plum said:


> Us too!!
> 
> 
> 
> To the right of the quote button, you'll see a plus sign, that's the MULTI quote button. Just hit that on the posts you want to quote, then go down and click the reply button



OR use the +(multi-quote) function on all post except last one you want, then use the quote button on it...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Shoot, I have that thang spent WAaaayy before I get it!



me to, this year.... tires fer the jimmy. you ready fer Christmas??


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OR use the +(multi-quote) function on all post except last one you want, then use the quote button on it...



Thanks Jeff C.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> me to, this year.... tires fer the jimmy. you ready fer Christmas??


Looks like mine will be for tires too, for either the Dakota or the Rodeo, not sure which........... Yep, ready, 'cept for the cooking, well and some cleaning, but got all the gifts that's gonna be gifted ready! 
How 'bout you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Looks like mine will be for tires too, for either the Dakota or the Rodeo, not sure which........... Yep, ready, 'cept for the cooking, well and some cleaning, but got all the gifts that's gonna be gifted ready!
> How 'bout you?



thats great.. my gifts have all been purchased as well. christmas eve and day are so awesome... seeing all the little ones get so excited is the best...it will be here soon just too bad we aint gettin snow...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Looks like mine will be for tires too, for either the Dakota or the Rodeo, not sure which........... Yep, ready, 'cept for the cooking, well and some cleaning, but got all the gifts that's gonna be gifted ready!
> How 'bout you?



So you have Gifts that need to be gifted


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> thats great.. my gifts have all been purchased as well. christmas eve and day are so awesome... seeing all the little ones get so excited is the best...it will be here soon just too bad we aint gettin snow...


Yep, it's the little ones that help keep "the spirit" and the NEED for *spirits*!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mudracing101 said:


> So you have Gifts that need to be gifted


 mayyybe......... ya'll traveling or staying put?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

coworkers are a lot like Christmas lights.. they all hang together but only half of them work...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> coworkers are a lot like Christmas lights.. they all hang together but only half of them work...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yep, it's the little ones that help keep "the spirit" and the NEED for *spirits*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Staying put, 


blood on the ground said:


> coworkers are a lot like Christmas lights.. they all hang together but only half of them work...



aint that the truth, mornin blood


----------



## huntinstuff (Dec 21, 2011)

Good morning to the "aint quite right in the head", crew. 

Figured i would drop in and say hello.  I Have read on here for a while and finally joined. I read the drivelelr every now and then for a good laugh. Yall are nuts! My kind of folks! 

Take care,
Robert


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

huntinstuff said:


> Good morning to the _*"aint quite right in the head"*_, crew.
> 
> Figured i would drop in and say hello.  I Have read on here for a while and finally joined. I read the drivelelr every now and then for a good laugh. Yall are nuts! My kind of folks!
> 
> ...


 We be called da short bus crew, tyvm!
Welcome aboard, don't be afraid to get your feet wet!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

Is that woman deef???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

nicodemus said:


> keebs???





nicodemus said:


> is that woman deef???


sir?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sir?!?!?!??!?!





Mornin`. Howdy...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

And before you commence to wonderin`, no, I ain`t up to nothin`...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Staying put,
> 
> 
> aint that the truth, mornin blood



what up mud... howudoin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And before you commence to wonderin`, no, I ain`t up to nothin`...


Hey Nic, that rooster is still a roostering


blood on the ground said:


> what up mud... howudoin?



Gettin better by the minute , i might actually live


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Howdy...





Nicodemus said:


> And before you commence to wonderin`, no, I ain`t up to nothin`...


 Hi yourself...................... and "yeah, right......... I know you to well"..........................   it might not be "evident" right now, but you're scheming sumthin, I can feel it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Nic, that rooster is still a roostering
> 
> 
> Gettin better by the minute , i might actually live





Good to know! I`ll relay the message.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi yourself...................... and "yeah, right......... I know you to well"..........................   it might not be "evident" right now, but you're scheming sumthin, I can feel it!





How can anybody with a smile like this    be up to something??


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum???


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

im not going to post it here but if you want a good laugh look on youtube for Nelly beer video...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

huntinstuff said:


> Good morning to the "aint quite right in the head", crew.
> 
> Figured i would drop in and say hello.  I Have read on here for a while and finally joined. I read the drivelelr every now and then for a good laugh. Yall are nuts! My kind of folks!
> 
> ...



Welcome aboard, Robert, aka huntinstuff!!! 

It took me well over 3-4 months lurkin in here tryin to figger out what these folks were drivelin bout.....eventually had to just take the plunge.

BTW, I don't ride on da bus.....I just pee on da tires


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)

huntinstuff said:


> Good morning to the "aint quite right in the head", crew.
> 
> Figured i would drop in and say hello.  I Have read on here for a while and finally joined. I read the drivelelr every now and then for a good laugh. Yall are nuts! My kind of folks!
> 
> ...



 Ya'll do know this guy just come in here and called all ya'll the "aint right in the head crew" cept for me , he aint talkin bout me


well welcome, You'll fit right in, just dont pet Nic, he bites


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How can anybody with a smile like this    be up to something??


:nono: ain't fooling me for one second, and you know it!


blood on the ground said:


> im not going to post it here but if you want a good laugh look on youtube for Nelly beer video...





Jeff C. said:


> Welcome aboard, Robert, aka huntinstuff!!!
> 
> It took me well over 3-4 months lurkin in here tryin to figger out what these folks were drivelin bout.....eventually had to just take the plunge.
> 
> BTW, I don't ride on da bus.....I just pee on da tires


 THAT'S who's been doing that! And here I was blamin mu.............. uuuuhh, other people!


mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll do know this guy just come in here and called all ya'll the "aint right in the head crew" cept for me , _*he aint talkin bout me*_
> 
> 
> well welcome, You'll fit right in, just dont pet Nic, he bites


 sez one of the top winder likker's himself...............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And before you commence to wonderin`, no, I ain`t up to nothin`...



Denial is the first clue that something big is brewing.  

welcome huntinstuff, the water in the creek is always warm but it flows in mysterious directions.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Sugar Plum???



I didn't do it!!!!!!!!!! It was, uh, Hankus! Er, Mud? Um....not meeeeee!!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I didn't do it!!!!!!!!!! It was, uh, Hankus! Er, Mud? Um....not meeeeee!!!!!!! :nono:





I was just gonna say, mornin`, and howdy...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Alright ya'll hold down the fort , i got to run to Applebees and make sure everything is ok


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

UH OH......UNK's here


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> I didn't do it!!!!!!!!!! It was, uh, Hankus! Er, Mud? Um....not meeeeee!!!!!!! :nono:


 no, no, no, don't answer him like THAT!!! Lawd, we need more schoolin time, don't we?!?!


mudracing101 said:


> Alright ya'll hold down the fort , i got to run to Applebees and make sure everything is ok


 


Jeff C. said:


> UH OH......UNK's here






Hey BigN!!!!!!!!!  Thanks!!!!!! And tell MizDawn for me too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

If you don't drink nelly beer...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't know where she lives, Brother Nic.
> Anybody seen Quack? He's got addresses for every ...... nevermind.










Jeff C. said:


> UH OH......UNK's here




:cow:




Keebs said:


> no, no, no, don't answer him like THAT!!! Lawd, we need more schoolin time, don't we?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hiya Liln, not much, but we wanted to do a lil sumpin !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> If you don't drink nelly beer...



  



Hooked On Quack said:


> :cow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hoss!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hoss!!!





Whut up Chief ???  Whatchaya'll up to on this rainy day??

Gotta run some LOCAL errands sometime today !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> If you don't drink nelly beer...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Liln, not much, but we wanted to do a lil sumpin !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whut up Chief ???  Whatchaya'll up to on this rainy day??
> 
> Gotta run some LOCAL errands sometime today !!!




Same thing, nuttin....dreadin gettin out there around here


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

yall know what hurts worse than a 24mm wrench slipping of a bolt and hitting you in the mouth???..........NOTHING...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> yall know what hurts worse than a 24mm wrench slipping of a bolt and hitting you in the mouth???..........NOTHING...


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> yall know what hurts worse than a 24mm wrench slipping of a bolt and hitting you in the mouth???..........NOTHING...



Ouch!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I was just gonna say, mornin`, and howdy...



 Howdy Nick



Keebs said:


> no, no, no, don't answer him like THAT!!! Lawd, we need more schoolin time, don't we?!?!



I guess we do!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy Nick
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we do!





Now....you`re fixin` to tell me a story. What are you up too???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Now....you`re fixin` to tell me a story. What are you up too???



Me? I was 'bout to ask y'all for donations of hogs and deer....just found out my nephews are comin' to visit me next week!! Them boys can EAT! 

Aside from that, I have to (UNFORTUNATELY) make a run to town for more groceries. Along with the boys, my brother in law, mother in law and her husband are coming too!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me? I was 'bout to ask y'all for donations of hogs and deer....just found out my nephews are comin' to visit me next week!! Them boys can EAT!
> 
> Aside from that, I have to (UNFORTUNATELY) make a run to town for more groceries. Along with the boys, my brother in law, mother in law and her husband are coming too!


 And you were worried about THIS crew redecorating your new place!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me? I was 'bout to ask y'all for donations of hogs and deer....just found out my nephews are comin' to visit me next week!! Them boys can EAT!
> 
> Aside from that, I have to (UNFORTUNATELY) make a run to town for more groceries. Along with the boys, my brother in law, mother in law and her husband are coming too!






I`m fixin`t to give you some advice that is so good that you will never forget the day you met me. Don`t go spendin` money at the store to try to feed those multitudes that are descendin` down on you.


Go steal a yearlin` steer and butcher it. Then cook it on a spit over the coals. It`ll be good, and will satisfy the fussiest appetite. Holler at me before it`s done.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And you were worried about THIS crew redecorating your new place!



Y'all couldn't be as bad as the boys comin' down. There's even talks of having a live coon in a cage brought down, for trainin' my dog. Now....I'm not a coon expert, but I think a few hrs in a car, in a cage mike tick a coon off :nono::nono:



Nicodemus said:


> I`m fixin`t to give you some advice that is so good that you will never forget the day you met me. Don`t go spendin` money at the store to try to feed those multitudes that are descendin` down on you.
> 
> 
> Go steal a yearlin` steer and butcher it. Then cook it on a spit over the coals. It`ll be good, and will satisfy the fussiest appetite. Holler at me before it`s done.



Good advice Nick! Hmmm...there's a beef farm just a bit down the road....I wonder how fast I can get the minivan movin' with my trailer attached to it? :cow::cow:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Y'all couldn't be as bad as the boys comin' down. There's even talks of having a live coon in a cage brought down, for trainin' my dog. Now....I'm not a coon expert, but I think a few hrs in a car, in a cage mike tick a coon off :nono::nono:
> 
> 
> 
> Good advice Nick! Hmmm...there's a beef farm just a bit down the road....I wonder how fast I can get the minivan movin' with my trailer attached to it? :cow::cow:


 Are they any kin to our one & only "Muddyfoots"!??!!
:nono: no trailer needed if'n you have a minivan, just take a seat out, lay out heavy duty plastic & "Vi-o-la" instant cargo area!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Y'all couldn't be as bad as the boys comin' down. There's even talks of having a live coon in a cage brought down, for trainin' my dog. Now....I'm not a coon expert, but I think a few hrs in a car, in a cage mike tick a coon off :nono::nono:
> 
> 
> 
> Good advice Nick! Hmmm...there's a beef farm just a bit down the road....I wonder how fast I can get the minivan movin' with my trailer attached to it? :cow::cow:





You need help? Remember, I come from a long, distinguished line of hog thieves, moonshiners, and turpentiners. I can swing by, pick up Keebs, and we`ll give you a hand!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)

:yummy::yummy::yummy: , i'm back, man a steak and taters and i'm ready for round two


----------



## huntinstuff (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Welcome aboard, Robert, aka huntinstuff!!!
> 
> It took me well over 3-4 months lurkin in here tryin to figger out what these folks were drivelin bout.....eventually had to just take the plunge.
> 
> BTW, I don't ride on da bus.....I just pee on da tires





mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll do know this guy just come in here and called all ya'll the "aint right in the head crew" cept for me , he aint talkin bout me
> 
> 
> well welcome, You'll fit right in, just dont pet Nic, he bites



See i knew yall wasnt right! . I look forward to cuttin up with yall every now and then. Yall seem like a bunch of good folks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey , aint nobody gonna go on a hog stealin without me:nono:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You need help? Remember, I come from a long, distinguished line of hog thieves, moonshiners, and turpentiners. I can swing by, pick up Keebs, and we`ll give you a hand!


 Road Trip!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> :yummy::yummy::yummy: , i'm back, man a steak and taters and i'm ready for round two


Git yur stuff, I call shotgun!!!!!!


huntinstuff said:


> See i knew yall wasnt right! . I loom forward to cuttin up with yall every now and then. Yall seem like a bunch of good folks.


 just wait...............


mudracing101 said:


> Hey , aint nobody gonna go on a hog stealin without me:nono:


 ya posted to dang quick! Now do like I said, grab yur gear!:swords:


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Road Trip!!!!!!!
> 
> Git yur stuff, I call shotgun!!!!!!
> 
> ...



already got it , ready and waiting


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> already got it , ready and waiting


 be watching for Nic!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You need help? Remember, I come from a long, distinguished line of hog thieves, moonshiners, and turpentiners. I can swing by, pick up Keebs, and we`ll give you a hand!





mudracing101 said:


> Hey , aint nobody gonna go on a hog stealin without me:nono:





Keebs said:


> Road Trip!!!!!!!
> 
> Git yur stuff, I call shotgun!!!!!!
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> already got it , ready and waiting





Keebs said:


> be watching for Nic!





Hold own now!!!!    






















recalculatin......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hold own now!!!!
> recalculatin......


:nono: nope, no need, I got it covered, just grab Jaguar in jump in the back when we pull by your place, by then, I'll be driving and Mud will be riding shotgun & we'll have Nic between us keeping his attention away from all the "big city lights"...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :nono: nope, no need, I got it covered, just grab Jaguar in jump in the back when we pull by your place, by then, I'll be driving and Mud will be riding shotgun & we'll have Nic between us keeping his attention away from all the "big city lights"...............





Tell you what. Instead of the Yoter, we`ll Take Green, and I`ll just set in the bed of the truck in my little chair, with my jug, knife, hawk, and rifle. Try not to hit too many bumps, and holler when we git there. 

Cortney! Would it trouble you too much to have a pitcher of sweet tea ready when we git there?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2011)

Donut fergit two change da bran case the surif comes a callin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :nono: nope, no need, I got it covered, just grab Jaguar in jump in the back when we pull by your place, by then, I'll be driving and Mud will be riding shotgun & we'll have Nic between us keeping his attention away from all the "big city lights"...............



We'll just have to meet y'all....ain't ridin in no back, unless you gotta couple Lazy-boys you can trow up init.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me? I was 'bout to ask y'all for donations of hogs and deer....just found out my nephews are comin' to visit me next week!! Them boys can EAT!
> 
> Aside from that, I have to (UNFORTUNATELY) make a run to town for more groceries. Along with the boys, my brother in law, mother in law and her husband are coming too!




Wish you were closer, I can getcha a deer bout darkthirty...:cow:




Nicodemus said:


> Tell you what. Instead of the Yoter, we`ll Take Green, and I`ll just set in the bed of the truck in my little chair, with my jug, knife, hawk, and rifle. Try not to hit too many bumps, and holler when we git there.
> 
> Cortney! Would it trouble you too much to have a pitcher of sweet tea ready when we git there?





I'll brang da likker !!!   Whooooooooooot !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

We gonna catch it LIVE ain't we??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We gonna catch it LIVE ain't we??



of course we are going to be alive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> of course we are going to be alive.




Uh hmmm.....keebs is drivin


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :nono: nope, no need, I got it covered, just grab Jaguar in jump in the back when we pull by your place, by then, I'll be driving and Mud will be riding shotgun & we'll have Nic between us keeping his attention away from all the "big city lights"...............





Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish you were closer, I can getcha a deer bout darkthirty...:cow:
> 
> 
> yall goin without me???? nobody wants me to go??? and what about Hankus..me and him jus found out we are long lost couzins....hhu, well, i uh,...nevermine
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> We gonna catch it LIVE ain't we??



yall goin without me???? nobody wants me to go??? and what about Hankus..me and him jus found out we are long lost couzins....hhu, well, i uh,...nevermine


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell you what. Instead of the Yoter, we`ll Take Green, and I`ll just set in the bed of the truck in my little chair, with my jug, knife, hawk, and rifle. Try not to hit too many bumps, and holler when we git there.
> 
> Cortney! Would it trouble you too much to have a pitcher of sweet tea ready when we git there?


 Oh heck yeah, even better!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Donut fergit two change da bran case the surif comes a callin


 you weren't 'sposed to start drankin YET!


Jeff C. said:


> We'll just have to meet y'all....ain't ridin in no back, unless you gotta couple Lazy-boys you can trow up init.


:nono: 'nuff room for a couple more chairs!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll brang da likker !!!   Whooooooooooot !!


 Knew I could count on you!!



Jeff C. said:


> Uh hmmm.....keebs is drivin


~Tapping my foot, hands on my hips~ I *DO* have my CDL still, tyvm!


blood on the ground said:


> yall goin without me???? nobody wants me to go??? and what about Hankus..me and him jus found out we are long lost couzins....hhu, well, i uh,...nevermine


 ain't nobody said a WORD about not picking ya'll up! Sheesh :swords: ya bunch a drama queens!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh hmmm.....keebs is drivin






I'll drive . . . :cow:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll drive . . . :cow:


Oh HElllllllllloooooooooo no!!!!!!!!  see above post concerning CDL, tYvm!:swords:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> yall goin without me???? nobody wants me to go??? and what about Hankus..me and him jus found out we are long lost couzins....hhu, well, i uh,...nevermine





Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll drive . . . :cow:



ain't skeerd..... 






































Mightswell go own n throwdown whilst we der!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh heck yeah, even better!
> 
> you weren't 'sposed to start drankin YET!
> 
> ...



Weeees beeeee goin now.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Weeees beeeee goin now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



ill, Ill, iLL, ....let me sit by drankus to guard the beer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Weeees beeeee goin now.





Keebs said:


>












 I agree.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ill, Ill, iLL, ....let me sit by drankus to guard the beer.



I'll throw Jaguar in for ya some _backup_


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ill, Ill, iLL, ....let me sit by drankus to guard the beer.


:nono: can ya guard it against yourself????? 


Jeff C. said:


> I agree.....


 might better throw some of them bungee cords in too, I have a feeling we mIiiiiight be needing them!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I agree.....



Which boat are you in?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :nono: can ya guard it against yourself?????
> 
> might better throw some of them bungee cords in too, I have a feeling we mIiiiiight be needing them!



I double cross the heart drankus will not get all the beer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Which boat are you in?



More'n likely the _tipsy_ one....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

I survived a trip to Wal-Mart!! Woo hoo! Had to go stock up on shotgun shells. Boys want to go wabbit huntin.




Nicodemus said:


> Tell you what. Instead of the Yoter, we`ll Take Green, and I`ll just set in the bed of the truck in my little chair, with my jug, knife, hawk, and rifle. Try not to hit too many bumps, and holler when we git there.
> 
> Cortney! Would it trouble you too much to have a pitcher of sweet tea ready when we git there?



I already brewed a couple of gallons 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish you were closer, I can getcha a deer bout darkthirty...:cow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dang! Where do ya live? :cow:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I double cross the heart drankus will not get all the beer.


 you ain't never been around him drankin, have ya?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well I can see now.........The title of this thread has been officially changed to:    "Serious Accident Looking For A Place To Happen" !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll drive . . . :cow:


Aint you flipped enuff stuff already 


Keebs said:


> Oh HElllllllllloooooooooo no!!!!!!!!  see above post concerning CDL, tYvm!:swords:





Jeff C. said:


> I'll throw Jaguar in for ya some _backup_


 Now THAT was funny


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well I can see now.........The title of this thread has been officially changed to:    "Serious Accident Looking For A Place To Happen" !!!!


 Need us to throw a chair in back for you too?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Need us to throw a chair in back for you too?



Is it a LazyBoy and does the chair have a seatbelt????  I'm thinking you might need a full sized 53 ft long 18-wheeler trailer to haul all of these drivelers around.  Is it true that Hankus is riding shotgun???

Last time, I went to a real bodacious party, I think that I ended up in the hospital or maybe it was jail and the deputies were telling me something about they needed to take my Glock to the crime lab to be ballistically tested !!!  Since then, I have tried to be a model citizen but it show ain't workin out too well though !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

Ya`ll are welcome to pile into my truck till the springs break, just remember that my spot is on the passenger side, with my back to the toolbox and I`ll need a little bit of clearance from my chair back toward the tailgate.   The rest of the truck is ya`lls.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Is it a LazyBoy and does the chair have a seatbelt????  I'm thinking you might need a full sized 53 ft long 18-wheeler trailer to haul all of these drivelers around.  Is it true that Hankus is riding shotgun???
> 
> Last time, I went to a real bodacious party, I think that I ended up in the hospital or maybe it was jail and the deputies were telling me something about they needed to take my Glock to the crime lab to be ballistically tested !!!  Since then, I have tried to be a model citizen but it show ain't workin out too well though !!!!


We'll hook up a trailer if need be.............. and no, Beerkus won't be shotgun, he's regaled to the back with Nic to keep an eye on.....
If you have an extra Glock, go ahead & bring it, we LOVE target practicing!



Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are welcome to pile into my truck till the springs break, just remember that my spot is on the passenger side, with my back to the toolbox and I`ll need a little bit of clearance from my chair back toward the tailgate.   The rest of the truck is ya`lls.


 like they'd argue with you about the seating arrangements........... oh wait, I forgot who all I was talking about, you might wanna bring a hawk or three, just in case.........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 21, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhhh!   will this day end?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh!   will this day end?


 It better!!!!  Draggin here too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll throw Jaguar in for ya some _backup_




Daaaaaaaaaaaang, dat ain't right . . . :cow:





Sugar Plum said:


> I survived a trip to Wal-Mart!! Woo hoo! Had to go stock up on shotgun shells. Boys want to go wabbit huntin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






As of right now, VERY close to YOU . . . :cow:





Keebs said:


> We'll hook up a trailer if need be.............. and no, Beerkus won't be shotgun, he's regaled to the back with Nic to keep an eye on.....
> If you have an extra Glock, go ahead & bring it, we LOVE target practicing!
> 
> 
> like they'd argue with you about the seating arrangements........... oh wait, I forgot who all I was talking about, you might wanna bring a hawk or three, just in case.........




I'm thankin Nic and I need to ride together, we'll solve the world's problems and get HIGH !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaang, dat ain't right . . . :cow:
> As of right now, VERY close to YOU . . . :cow:
> 
> I'm thankin Nic and I need to ride together, we'll solve the world's problems and get HIGH !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 21, 2011)

The truck is loaded and ready for the road trip.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh!   will this day end?





Keebs said:


> It better!!!!  Draggin here too!



this help?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> this help?


 NO!:swords:
:jump: C'MON 5:00!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Boy this crew will load up in a minute


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Boy this crew will load up in a minute


Heard the saying "At the drop of a hat?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaang, dat ain't right . . . :cow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Come on, Brother!!    We`ll set em all straight.  :cow:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll are welcome to pile into my truck till the springs break, just remember that my spot is on the passenger side, with my back to the toolbox and I`ll need a little bit of clearance from my chair back toward the tailgate.   The rest of the truck is ya`lls.



Mmm Hmmm.....see how long you last in that spot wiff the Jaguar stawkin ya 



Keebs said:


> We'll hook up a trailer if need be.............. and no, Beerkus won't be shotgun, he's regaled to the back with Nic to keep an eye on.....
> If you have an extra Glock, go ahead & bring it, we LOVE target practicing!
> 
> 
> like they'd argue with you about the seating arrangements........... oh wait, I forgot who all I was talking about, you might wanna bring a hawk or three, just in case.........



He may need mo dan dat wiff Hankus and Jaguar in da mix...



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhh!   will this day end?



Poppapygmyyyyy  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaang, dat ain't right . . . :cow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's liable to take ya up on it after few miles in da back of dat truck


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2011)

Ah'ite, close enough, let's go Mud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ah'ite, close enough, let's go Mud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> this help?





Jeff C. said:


> Mmm Hmmm.....see how long you last in that spot wiff the Jaguar stawkin ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Brother Jeff


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm done crying did I miss somethin


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2011)

Hank I love you man


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


>



rough day or you got finals tomorrow? 


Thinking some wild hog sausage, eggs, and toast should be a perfect supper on a rainy day.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are the choices of spirits tonight:

Cruzan Spiced Rum and Pepsi Throwback or Candian Hunter Whiskey and Ginger Ale.

If you look at the top left, you'll see the bottle of champagne I'm about to stick in da fridge


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Here are the choices of spirits tonight:
> 
> Cruzan Spiced Rum and Pepsi Throwback or Candian Hunter Whiskey and Ginger Ale.
> 
> If you look at the top left, you'll see the bottle of champagne I'm about to stick in da fridge


Drink that spiced rum and you'll have a new tattoo by the time you wake up. 
I'm on call so it's sweet tea or mountain dew for me.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Drink that spiced rum and you'll have a new tattoo by the time you wake up.
> I'm on call so it's sweet tea or mountain dew for me.



That's exactly what I'm drinkin' right now. But no tattoos for me. Mister won't allow them :nono:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's exactly what I'm drinkin' right now. But no tattoos for me. Mister won't allow them :nono:



Sure, thats what you say now, but alcohol logic is mighty persuasive.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hankus, you do have a way with words !!!  Yep, I'm thinkin that we might re-arrange her bedroom a few times maybe!!!







Jeff C. said:


> BTW, I don't ride on da bus.....I just pee on da tires



Not if I beat ya to it 



Keebs said:


> THAT'S who's been doing that! And here I was blamin mu.............. uuuuhh, other people!



Am I people 



Sugar Plum said:


> I didn't do it!!!!!!!!!! It was, uh, Hankus! Er, Mud? Um....not meeeeee!!!!!!! :nono:



I dids it...................what I do 



mudracing101 said:


> Hey , aint nobody gonna go on a hog stealin without me



I prefer cheekun swipin 



Jeff C. said:


> Uh hmmm.....keebs is drivin



Better if I rumble through 



blood on the ground said:


> yall goin without me????nobody wants me to go??? and what about Hankus..me and him jus found out we are long lost couzins....hhu, well, i uh,...nevermine



They will leave anybody 



Keebs said:


> ain't nobody said a WORD about not picking ya'll up! Sheesh :swords: ya bunch a drama queens!



didn say ya was either 



gobbleinwoods said:


> ill, Ill, iLL, ....let me sit by drankus to guard the beer.



Suer ol buddy ol pal 



Jeff C. said:


> I'll throw Jaguar in for ya some _backup_



DO NOT DO THAT 



gobbleinwoods said:


> I double cross the heart drankus will not get all the beer.



Only if Im slowin up inmy old age 



Keebs said:


> you ain't never been around him drankin, have ya?



not to my knowin, but mebbe 



blood on the ground said:


> Hank I love you man



Sure ya do 



rhbama3 said:


> rough day or you got finals tomorrow?



I'm currently a drop out 



Sugar Plum said:


> Here are the choices of spirits tonight:
> 
> Cruzan Spiced Rum and Pepsi Throwback or Candian Hunter Whiskey and Ginger Ale.
> 
> If you look at the top left, you'll see the bottle of champagne I'm about to stick in da fridge



My picher is in the picher


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Drink that spiced rum and you'll have a new tattoo by the time you wake up.
> I'm on call so it's sweet tea or mountain dew for me.



DO THE DEW 



Sugar Plum said:


> That's exactly what I'm drinkin' right now. But no tattoos for me. Mister won't allow them :nono:



not even sea creatures 



rhbama3 said:


> Sure, thats what you say now, but alcohol logic is mighty persuasive.



Yeah it is


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sure, thats what you say now, but alcohol logic is mighty persuasive.



It may be persuasive enough to convince either one of us to do a lot of things, but tattoos is one thing he stands his ground on. Besides..ain't no tattoo places here in podunk


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> It may be persuasive enough to convince either one of us to do a lot of things, but tattoos is one thing he stands his ground on. Besides..ain't no tattoo places here in podunk



Got any sharpie pens?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)

New III up an rollin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

Tryin to figger out how to quote Hankus....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'mon take da shortcut....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to figger out how to quote Hankus....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EEJIT


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Here are the choices of spirits tonight:
> 
> Cruzan Spiced Rum and Pepsi Throwback or Candian Hunter Whiskey and Ginger Ale.
> 
> If you look at the top left, you'll see the bottle of champagne I'm about to stick in da fridge





What`s my chances of gettin` a tea glass about half full of Canadian Hunter on ice?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s my chances of gettin` a tea glass about half full of Canadian Hunter on ice?



Not here but Wild Turkey 101 is available.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s my chances of gettin` a tea glass about half full of Canadian Hunter on ice?



Not too good.....



gobbleinwoods said:


> Not here but Wild Turkey 101 is available.



I came within a gnats behind of goin wid the Turky


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s my chances of gettin` a tea glass about half full of Canadian Hunter on ice?



you home tomorrow afternoon or evening? Got a rattlesnake in the freezer and some knives that need your attention.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you home tomorrow afternoon or evening? Got a rattlesnake in the freezer and some knives that need your attention.





I believe so. Give me a holler tomorrow just to be safe.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I believe so. Give me a holler tomorrow just to be safe.



Will do. I should get off work by 1 or 2pm.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s my chances of gettin` a tea glass about half full of Canadian Hunter on ice?



Sure thang, Nick! Come on over!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Man, there are few things smell better than some Salt Lick smoked link sausage sizzling on the Foreman grill....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, there are few things smell better than some Salt Lick smoked link sausage sizzling on the Foreman grill....



bettern bacon


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> bettern bacon



close, cuz.... close.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

mmmmmm. bacon.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> close, cuz.... close.



Fry bacon. Bust sausage an fry with fresh duck eggs. Hawtamightydadgum that makes me hawngry


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> mmmmmm. bacon.



the candy of meats


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

Hankus said:


> the candy of meats



They should have a bacon fast food delivery place. Hot, crisy bacon, straight to your door.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

Fixin to get me some pickled quail eggs now


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to get me some pickled quail eggs now



um,


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to get me some pickled quail eggs now



I haven't had those in forever. I bet they still taste as good as i remember, you lucky dog!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to get me some pickled quail eggs now



:yummy:



rhbama3 said:


> I haven't had those in forever. I bet they still taste as good as i remember, you lucky dog!



I have the egg producers


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey pretty boy in yur baseball hat
couldnt hit country with a baseball bat


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey C. Youtube. "Blackwater Outlaws". I ain got the scan time rite now, but ya mite like that ol Southern rock type sound. Oh and find me a blues song to drink to fer tomorow man. Im in dire need of some sad, lonely drinkin music 


I'm


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> um,



Where I grew up, every tavern between prolly Mobile and Galveston had pickled eggs sittin right out on the bar....mmm mmm goooood!!! 



rhbama3 said:


> I haven't had those in forever. I bet they still taste as good as i remember, you lucky dog!



They do bama, I did get some lousy ones(chicken) that were mass produced down in Lousiana, but these cajun Quail eggs were good (Mom & Pop). 



Hankus said:


> :yummy:
> 
> Durn Quail eggs were buried in the frig when you was here
> 
> ...



Durn Quail eggs were buried in the frig when you was here 

We outta make some of them thangs son!!! 



Hankus said:


> Hey pretty boy in yur baseball hat
> couldnt hit country with a baseball bat




Goodun!!! 



Hankus said:


> Hey C. Youtube. "Blackwater Outlaws". I ain got the scan time rite now, but ya mite like that ol Southern rock type sound. Oh and find me a blues song to drink to fer tomorow man. Im in dire need of some sad, lonely drinkin music
> 
> 
> I'm




Will do Brudder Hank!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Where I grew up, every tavern between prolly Mobile and Galveston had pickled eggs sittin right out on the bar....mmm mmm goooood!!!



Come to think of it, I don't think I ever had any "pickled" items other than okra and pickles. My dad swears to all get out that I used to eat pickled green tomatoes, so he bought me a massive jar last year. I dunno where it ended up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Come to think of it, I don't think I ever had any "pickled" items other than okra and pickles. My dad swears to all get out that I used to eat pickled green tomatoes, so he bought me a massive jar last year. I dunno where it ended up.



Find it if ya can...we'll tear'em up at da partay!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

Start with this one Hank.....and warm it from there


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Come to think of it, I don't think I ever had any "pickled" items other than okra and pickles. My dad swears to all get out that I used to eat pickled green tomatoes, so he bought me a massive jar last year. I dunno where it ended up.



I love pickled sausage, eggs, pigs feet, and okra. Ate tons of it. Ironically, i don't like Dill pickles.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Find it if ya can...we'll tear'em up at da partay!!!



Eh, not sure I can bring myself to eat a pickled egg...it just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I love pickled sausage, eggs, pigs feet, and okra. Ate tons of it. Ironically, i don't like Dill pickles.



Ironic or weird??  



Sugar Plum said:


> Eh, not sure I can bring myself to eat a pickled egg...it just doesn't seem right.



Get a couple a colduns(beverages) ya might be surprised


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Get a couple a colduns(beverages) ya might be surprised



 That's generally how I find out that I like all sorts of different things...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ironic or weird??
> 
> 
> 
> Get a couple a colduns(beverages) ya might be surprised



hmmm..... nope. Still sticking with "ironically", oddly enough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's generally how I find out that I like all sorts of different things...







rhbama3 said:


> hmmm..... nope. Still sticking with "ironically", oddly enough.




I'll settle fer odd den


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll settle fer odd den


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2011)

Dont let em fool ya Sugar plum ... first time i tried a pickled egg i took one bite and threw it to the wolves (was at noahs) ... even they didnt want it.

It was a chicken egg though. Never seen quail eggs before.


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 21, 2011)

Morning yall!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



I'm tryin to get some pookie time in for I go awol


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm tryin to get some pookie time in for I go awol



I hope you'll at least consider bringing the J-man to Chehaw that saturday the 8th. Looking like Drivel Nation will be represented well. 

 I gotta go to bed. 0515 will be here way too soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope you'll at least consider bringing the J-man to Chehaw that saturday the 8th. Looking like Drivel Nation will be represented well.
> 
> I gotta go to bed. 0515 will be here way too soon.



i'm definitely gonna try to make it down there with him, I think he'd be fascinated with all of that.

Ok bammer, good night!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Dont let em fool ya Sugar plum ... first time i tried a pickled egg i took one bite and threw it to the wolves (was at noahs) ... even they didnt want it.
> 
> It was a chicken egg though. Never seen quail eggs before.



Just gotta get some gooduns...seasoned and pickled right



deerehauler said:


> Morning yall!!



Mornin DJ


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Dont let em fool ya Sugar plum ... first time i tried a pickled egg i took one bite and threw it to the wolves (was at noahs) ... even they didnt want it.
> 
> It was a chicken egg though. Never seen quail eggs before.



Mhmm. Thought so. Thanks!  



deerehauler said:


> Morning yall!!



Howdy


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just gotta get some gooduns...seasoned and pickled right
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin DJ



How ya been Jeff hope all is right!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 21, 2011)

here's an idea for you fellers. Next year, do your christmas shopping BEFORE christmas. Don't wait until 4 days before.


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 21, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mhmm. Thought so. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy



Howdy SUgar plum!


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Morning yall!!


Mornin:jump:


Kendallbearden said:


> here's an idea for you fellers. Next year, do your christmas shopping BEFORE christmas. Don't wait until 4 days before.



Dang


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> How ya been Jeff hope all is right!



Doin fine, DJ....hope all is well over your way!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin:jump:
> 
> 
> Dang



How you Mr Slip!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Doin fine, DJ....hope all is well over your way!!!



Doing good. Chnaging shifts agian this coming year. Going to 3 13.3 hr days Fri Sat and Sunday night


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang



that is similar to what i was saying as i was fighting my way through lines of crazed shop-a-holic wimmenz who all seem to congregate on whatever aisle i need to get down in the store


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> How you Mr Slip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Doing good. Chnaging shifts agian this coming year. Going to 3 13.3 hr days Fri Sat and Sunday night




Dannng....Days off will be nice, but fri/sat/sun


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannng....Days off will be nice, but fri/sat/sun



yep screws up a whole weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> yep screws up a whole weekend!



Man...you ain't kiddin. How long is that sposed to last?

You haulin any deer?


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just gotta get some gooduns...seasoned and pickled right
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin DJ


Yeah, im not sure where the one i ate came from, might have been home-made and just not done right.

That thread about fried pickled okra has got me thinking.


deerehauler said:


> How you Mr Slip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Doing good. Chnaging shifts agian this coming year. Going to 3 13.3 hr days Fri Sat and Sunday night


Im good! How have you been?


Kendallbearden said:


> that is similar to what i was saying as i was fighting my way through lines of crazed shop-a-holic wimmenz who all seem to congregate on whatever aisle i need to get down in the store



I think i've been to two stores this year ... and it was like 11pm so nobody was there


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 21, 2011)

slip said:


> I think i've been to two stores this year ... and it was like 11pm so nobody was there



You have only been in two stores all year this year? 

You should get out more...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, im not sure where the one i ate came from, might have been home-made and just not done right.
> 
> That thread about fried pickled okra has got me thinking.
> 
> ...



Do you like a hard boiled egg? If so, think of it cold, but pickled and seasoned with some cajun spices, peppers, etc.

What I can't figure out was when I lived down in Louisiana, they all just sat out in jars everywhere. Now they all say refrigerate after opening


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Man...you ain't kiddin. How long is that sposed to last?
> 
> You haulin any deer?


 From Jan-dec and maybe longer if no one bumps me!

The old John Deere has been buried in the garage so no shows or anything lately. Gonna have more time with new schedule to get garage cleaned up and back to showin:jump:


slip said:


> :
> 
> Im good! How have you been?
> 
> :


Living life to its best!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm gonna call it a night...Catch y'all later!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna call it a night...Catch y'all later!!!



Have a good one! Merry Christmas to you and your family if I dont talk to ya before then!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna call it a night...Catch y'all later!!!



see ya jeff


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> You have only been in two stores all year this year?
> 
> You should get out more...


Well ... i wish


Jeff C. said:


> Do you like a hard boiled egg? If so, think of it cold, but pickled and seasoned with some cajun spices, peppers, etc.
> 
> What I can't figure out was when I lived down in Louisiana, they all just sat out in jars everywhere. Now they all say refrigerate after opening


That actually sounds kinda good I dont think the one i had was spiced right, if at all.

I dunno about the refrigeration thing ... 


deerehauler said:


> From Jan-dec and maybe longer if no one bumps me!
> 
> The old John Deere has been buried in the garage so no shows or anything lately. Gonna have more time with new schedule to get garage cleaned up and back to showin:jump:
> 
> Living life to its best!


There ya go


Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna call it a night...Catch y'all later!!!


Night Jeff


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Howdy folks


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Howdy folks



Howdy Paw ... how have you been?


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 21, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Howdy folks



Hey ya Tpaw how the heck have you been?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Howdy Paw ... how have you been?


I'm good, how about you?


deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Tpaw how the heck have you been?


I'm good. It's been a while since I've been on here.


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 21, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> I'm good, how about you?
> 
> I'm good. It's been a while since I've been on here.



been scarce myself!


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> I'm good, how about you?
> 
> I'm good. It's been a while since I've been on here.



S'all good here.:jump:

Try to drop by more man


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> been scarce myself!



You too


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 22, 2011)

slip said:


> You too



Yeah schedule been all out of wack and crazy. I do miss a little drivel now and then!:trampoline:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2011)

It is a Thirsty Thursday morning so there is hot pot for any dry driveler who wants a cup


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 22, 2011)

Gobblin, Good Morning to you.  You are right, Thirsty Thursday has arrived whether we wanted it to or not.

I hope that everybody survived their Hump Day yesterday and are just raring to get up and go this morning.

The coffee sure is good this morning too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

listening to the rain while my coffee is brewing. Hope everyone has a safe and easy day today.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2011)

Y'all use yer smarts when ya need to an.......have a nice day......





Oh boy an here comes the rain as I type this


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

mernin waders... WOW im not used to seeing cars on the road in the mernins... im nermly the only one out and about, theys some crazy drivers around the ATL...
i had to pick up some parts fer one of my machines on da south side (inside 285) dijaw no you can buy single cigarets in the gas stations down that way... yep 25 cents will get ya 1 cool filta king


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Today is my Friday.......Don't come back til Jan. 2nd.  Gonna do a little huntin, some honey do's, a bunch of eatin and some sleepin.

Blood, what kinda machines ya got?  I be an equipment manager for a construction company.


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

*My son moved back to NC*

and look what he left me.  A big ole Great Pyrenees.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

Man you name it i got it , if your in the printing world. big printing presses, die cutters, air compressors..... bla,bla,bla... machines are machines to me electrical parts, nuts and bolts and bearings... if you understand the main function of the machine...you can fix just about anything (just about). what about you what do you have?


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Yep, I agree about the mechanics of it.  We have cranes and heavy equipment.  We build waste water treatment plants, water line, sewer line, pretty much anything to do with underground infrastructure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a Thirsty Thursday morning so there is hot pot for any dry driveler who wants a cup





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, Good Morning to you.  You are right, Thirsty Thursday has arrived whether we wanted it to or not.
> 
> I hope that everybody survived their Hump Day yesterday and are just raring to get up and go this morning.
> 
> The coffee sure is good this morning too.





rhbama3 said:


> listening to the rain while my coffee is brewing. Hope everyone has a safe and easy day today.





Hankus said:


> Y'all use yer smarts when ya need to an.......have a nice day......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pstrahin said:


> Yep, I agree about the mechanics of it.  We have cranes and heavy equipment.  We build waster water treatment plants, water line, sewer line, pretty much anything to do with underground infrastructure.



cranes, man i have always wanted to learn how to run one! i installed 12 RTU on a building a few years ago and we used a crane...dude was point on! after he would swing the units over the building every move was done by hand signal ... cool,cool,cool..... well how about that getting a call out to a machine right now...later


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

WOW, almost looks like driveling of days gone by!  I had 3 pages to get caught up on!
 It's my Friday......... It's My FRIDAY!!

Hi Ya'll!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WOW, almost looks like driveling of days gone by!  I had 3 pages to get caught up on!
> It's my Friday......... It's My FRIDAY!!
> 
> Hi Ya'll!!!!!!



top of da mernin keebsy... how U doin?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> top of da mernin keebsy... how U doin?


Mornin!  I was doing better before I ate some Christmas cookies one of my co-workers wife sent............ Oy, I shoulda known better!  Too much sugar too early!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WOW, almost looks like driveling of days gone by!  I had 3 pages to get caught up on!
> It's my Friday......... It's My FRIDAY!!
> 
> Hi Ya'll!!!!!!


Mornin my lady. And THANK YOU THANK YOU. You're a sweetheart.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> Mornin my lady. And THANK YOU THANK YOU. You're a sweetheart.


Glad ya liked it!  Now go get the Mrs. some garlic triscuits & cream cheese & open that other jar!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mornin , its my friday and i'll dance if i want to..dance if i want to


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WOW, almost looks like driveling of days gone by!  I had 3 pages to get caught up on!
> It's my Friday......... It's My FRIDAY!!
> 
> Hi Ya'll!!!!!!



I know don't it....

Gooooood mornin, gobbles, eagles, bammers, hankers, bloods, pst's, hornets, keebses, and etc's...and muds 

Today is my Tursday  :cow:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2011)

Grumble Grumble....Way too much to do around here.....psh. I wish I could just go back to bed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I know don't it....
> 
> Gooooood mornin, gobbles, eagles, bammers, hankers, bloods, pst's, hornets, keebses, and etc's...and muds
> 
> Today is my Tursday  :cow:


Jeffro, 


Sugar Plum said:


> Grumble Grumble....Way too much to do around here.....psh. I wish I could just go back to bed.



Turn that frown upside down


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I know don't it....
> 
> Gooooood mornin, gobbles, eagles, bammers, hankers, bloods, pst's, hornets, keebses, and etc's...and muds
> 
> Today is my _*Tursday*_  :cow:


 Is that like a Tuesday & Thursday combined?!?!  


Sugar Plum said:


> Grumble Grumble....Way too much to do around here.....psh. I wish I could just go back to bed.


 I did too when that alarm went off, but then I was like, whoa, last day of work for FOUR days! Wooo-hooo!


mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro,
> 
> 
> Turn that frown upside down


Oh looky, you're being a "Posi-Polly", isn't that too CUTE!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Turn that frown upside down



Oh lawd....you sound like my stupid husband.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Is that like a Tuesday & Thursday combined?!?!
> 
> I did too when that alarm went off, but then I was like, whoa, last day of work for FOUR days! Wooo-hooo!
> 
> Oh looky, you're being a "Posi-Polly", isn't that too CUTE!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin , its my friday and i'll dance if i want to..dance if i want to



ha.... love it.... what r u dancin to?? Vanella..ice,ice baby... or We goin ridin on da freeeeway uf luv in a pink cadilac..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Is that like a Tuesday & Thursday combined?!?!
> 
> I did too when that alarm went off, but then I was like, whoa, last day of work for FOUR days! Wooo-hooo!
> 
> Oh looky, you're being a "Posi-Polly", isn't that too CUTE!





Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....you sound like my stupid husband.



 Well i.. i better hush


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> ha.... love it.... what r u dancin to?? Vanella.._*ice,ice baby*_... or We goin ridin on da freeeeway uf luv in a pink cadilac..


 He has some wicked moves too, lemme tell ya!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....you sound like my stupid husband.



now,now...you be nice! no men bashing on the forum!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> now,now...you be nice! no men bashing on the forum!


 and you never see any female bashing on here, huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He has some wicked moves too, lemme tell ya!



give me a running man smiley


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and you never see any female bashing on here, huh?



nope just gentelmens bein nice to the wemonz


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> ha.... love it.... what r u dancin to?? Vanella..ice,ice baby... or We goin ridin on da freeeeway uf luv in a pink cadilac..



Dancin to Lesley Gore , ya idjit Its my party and i'll cry if i want to, cry if i want to...remade to its my friday and i'll dance if i want to , written and produced by Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He has some wicked moves too, lemme tell ya!


Yes i do


blood on the ground said:


> now,now...you be nice! no men bashing on the forum!


yeah


Keebs said:


> and you never see any female bashing on here, huh?


no:nono:


blood on the ground said:


> nope just gentelmens bein nice to the wemonz



Yeah


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> give me a running man smiley


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dancin to Lesley Gore , ya idjit Its my party and i'll cry if i want to, cry if i want to...remade to its my friday and i'll dance if i want to , written and produced by Mud


  love that song!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

mmmm i just had lunch, roast and gravy with onions and carrots over rice... oh and sliced tmater


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2011)

Ack! I been hit! Rex let a steady stream go when I open his diaper and smiled while doin' it....boys.


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ack! I been hit! Rex let a steady stream go when I open his diaper and smiled while doin' it....boys.



Been there.  My wife was changin one of my sons.  2:00 AM a warm stream hits me in the face.  I set up, evidence dripping from my nose.  My wife still laughs about it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> mmmm i just had lunch, roast and gravy with onions and carrots over rice... oh and sliced tmater


 I just put the tater's in the oven for the boss and fixed the salad........... mmmmmmm can't wait for my steak!!


Sugar Plum said:


> Ack! I been hit! Rex let a steady stream go when I open his diaper and smiled while doin' it....boys.


 so glad I only had nephews!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I just put the tater's in the oven for the boss and fixed the salad........... mmmmmmm can't wait for my steak!!
> 
> so glad I only had nephews!!!



their ya go sayin that, that word... you no what that does to me?? steak....steak...I LOVE STEAK....its my fafavorit fruit......:yummy::yummy: and i cant have any....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> their ya go sayin that, that word... you no what that does to me?? steak....steak...I LOVE STEAK....its my fafavorit fruit......:yummy::yummy: and i cant have any....


 you CAN'T have Steak?!?!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2011)

my my a lot of the drivelers have passed through this AM  

and what is all this talk of lunch already?  

Well the rain has started again.  :sigh:  Going to need an ark.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my my a lot of the drivelers have passed through this AM
> 
> and what is all this talk of lunch already?
> 
> Well the rain has started again.  :sigh:  Going to need an ark.



Yessir......bottom fell out here, and I got stuff to do out there....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

:cow:


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you CAN'T have Steak?!?!



oh i can have it but im sure you aint a sharin


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

I had to research a bit to find out what this driveler thread was all about. I found another thread asking that exact question but I dared not post in for fear of Keebs calling me out like he did the poor soul who started it...I came back here to say good mornin' so...

Good Mornin'


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I had to research a bit to find out what this driveler thread was all about. I found another thread asking that exact question but I dared not post in for fear of Keebs calling me out like he did the poor soul who started it...I came back here to say good mornin' so...
> 
> Good Mornin'



I asked what a driveler is and didn't get  to badly.  I also had enough nerve to ask what a Wader is.  That was pretty painless too.  So I just jumped in.  I get a kick out of the good hearted fun they  at each other.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my my a lot of the drivelers have passed through this AM
> 
> and what is all this talk of lunch already?
> 
> Well the rain has started again.  :sigh:  Going to need an ark.


 hush, we need all the rain we can get!


Hooked On Quack said:


> :cow:


 Heeeyyy BigN!


blood on the ground said:


> oh i can have it but im sure you aint a sharin


 you already know me to well!


GrlsHnt2 said:


> I had to research a bit to find out what this driveler thread was all about. I found another thread asking that exact question but I dared not post in _*for fear of Keebs calling me out*_ like he did the poor soul who started it...I came back here to say good mornin' so...
> 
> Good Mornin'


 link please?  and FYI, I am a she not a he but welcome to the Creek, wade away!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2011)

Good lawd....always gotta be disbelievers and people trying to pick a fight everywhere

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=663935


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good lawd....always gotta be disbelievers and people trying to pick a fight everywhere
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=663935


 ain't it?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ain't it?



Good grief....that post was meant as a general warning. You know, "Watch out"....not to try and pick apart whether or not it actually happened....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good grief....that post was meant as a general warning. You know, "Watch out"....not to try and pick apart whether or not it actually happened....


 maybe ya shoulda put it in the "on topic" forum.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

You wimmins are always  sumpin . . . :nono:


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good grief....that post was meant as a general warning. You know, "Watch out"....not to try and pick apart whether or not it actually happened....



Some folks are just antagonistic (i made it to the a's in the dictionary today) and want to .  I know it stinks but they are everywhere, you just can't get away from em!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> hush, we need all the rain we can get!
> 
> link please?  and FYI, I am a she not a he but welcome to the Creek, wade away!



We need the rain but the ducks are starting to get web feet so enough already.   Oh, and I was supposed to be hunting in nice clear 45-50* weather this week.  I put in a request!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> maybe ya shoulda put it in the "on topic" forum.........



R U  too?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Some folks are just antagonistic (i made it to the a's in the dictionary today) and want to .  I know it stinks but they are everywhere, you just can't get away from em!



It's just frustrating. It was meant to give people a heads up. Not to have it dissected. I'll prolly make one more post (after I cool off) and then have the mods yank it. It just doesn't make sense to me, that a WMA CLOSED to deer hunting (except for quota hunts) are open to tree climbing, rifle carrying "Yote Hunters". I mean, really?


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's just frustrating. It was meant to give people a heads up. Not to have it dissected. I'll prolly make one more post (after I cool off) and then have the mods yank it. It just doesn't make sense to me, that a WMA CLOSED to deer hunting (except for quota hunts) are open to tree climbing, rifle carrying "Yote Hunters". I mean, really?



I for one appreciate your care for your fellow hunters.  And that is what this forum is supposed to be about.  But some, just never grew up!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I for one appreciate your care for your fellow hunters.  And that is what this forum is supposed to be about.  But some, just never grew up!!



Thank you. I know a few people that hunt small game there, so I wanted to make sure they knew. 

Where's Nick, maybe he ought to step in....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wimmins are always  sumpin . . . :nono:


 complainin?


gobbleinwoods said:


> We need the rain but the ducks are starting to get web feet so enough already.   Oh, and I was supposed to be hunting in nice clear 45-50* weather this week.  I put in a request!


Well send it on South, we aren't getting what all you Nawthern folks have been getting!


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you. I know a few people that hunt small game there, so I wanted to make sure they knew.
> 
> Where's Nick, maybe he ought to step in....



He has been kinda quiet today...But I would love to see him chime in!  He is always short and to the point..no gray area at all.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> R U  too?


 ME? No way, I knew Sugar Plum was sincere in her concerns, but I also know how some of these nuts take something & run with it, why you think I stick so close to the campfire & the creek thread in particular?!?!




Sugar Plum said:


> It's just frustrating. It was meant to give people a heads up. Not to have it dissected. I'll prolly make one more post (after I cool off) and then have the mods yank it. It just doesn't make sense to me, that a WMA CLOSED to deer hunting (except for quota hunts) are open to tree climbing, rifle carrying "Yote Hunters". I mean, really?


 Don't let'em get to you, you did the right thing!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you. I know a few people that hunt small game there, so I wanted to make sure they knew.
> 
> Where's Nick, maybe he ought to step in....





Noted, and taken care of...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> He has been kinda quiet today...But I would love to see him chime in!  He is always short and to the point..no gray area at all _*(except on his head)*_.


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Nic.......Keebs said that, not me.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Nic.......Keebs said that, not me.


 it was in YOUR post.................


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Noted, and taken care of...



Thank you Nick. Now, I'mma go cool myself down with some lunch and a big glass o' whiskey.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Nic.......Keebs said that, not me.





I saw that. She`s good at it too!  




Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you Nick. Now, I'mma go cool myself down with some lunch and a big glass o' whiskey.





I`ll take a shot of straight whisky too.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I saw that. She`s good at it too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keep it in a tip cup, It looks like your drinking coffee.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> keep it in a tip cup, It looks like your drinking coffee.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you Nick. Now, I'mma go cool myself down with some lunch and a big glass o' whiskey.





Nicodemus said:


> I saw that. She`s good at it too!
> 
> I`ll take a shot of straight whisky too.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> keep it in a tip cup, It looks like your drinking coffee.


 better than in windshield wiper res-ah-vor!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Thank you Nick. Now, I'mma go cool myself down with some lunch and a big glass o' whiskey.



Whiskey!!! did yousay whiskey.....(let me get Hankus)...........          HANKUS!!! sugar plum has us a big glass of whiskey!!!!:yummy:... uh i take mins scraight up on da rocks

whiskey riva take my mined


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it was in YOUR post.................




Keebs thru me under the bus, backed up and pulled forward again.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Keebs thru me under the bus, backed up and pulled forward again.


 aaaawwwwman, c'mon, can't take a little


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2011)

Ladies, my regards...


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> aaaawwwwman, c'mon, can't take a little



Yep, I can take a good hearted ribbin.    Besides, the rumor is, Nic is just a big ole teddy bear.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ladies, my regards...


 and to you sir!


pstrahin said:


> Yep, I can take a good hearted ribbin.    Besides, the rumor is, Nic is just a big ole teddy bear.


depends on what day...........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Yep, I can take a good hearted ribbin.    Besides, the rumor is, Nic is just a big ole teddy bear.



when did the big ole bear start wearing a teddy?


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Good LAAAAWWWD have mercy!!!!!!! that is a fine lookin coolykit right there Nic. Before AStawker gets on here and wants some sent to the Pine Tree, or where ever he's at waiting on the leftovers, I'll claim dibs on any leftover. I'm shore there won't be any tho.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> when did the big ole bear start wearing a teddy?


 

ok, time to eat......................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>


That what I like to see  


Keebs said:


> better than in windshield wiper res-ah-vor!



Shhhhh do not tell all the pro's secrects


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> when did the big ole bear start wearing a teddy?



I heard once that when you find yourself in a hole, quit digging.   

I sure hope Saint Nic is having a good day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, time to eat......................



pork chops and sweet potato fries.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2011)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> I had to research a bit to find out what this driveler thread was all about. I found another thread asking that exact question but I dared not post in for fear of Keebs calling me out like he did the poor soul who started it...I came back here to say good mornin' so...
> 
> Good Mornin'



Good morning, most folks find out that they have been drivelers and wader all along and didnt even know it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2011)

Baked cheekin, mashed taters, pickled quail eggs, pickled jalapenos and pearl onyuns, pickle rollups, bread -n-butter, tall glass of sweet tea :yummy:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm having a :nono::nono::nono::nono: biskit . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2011)

HANKUS.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2011)

Bout halfway thru with my to doo's fer today....cept fer dribblin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

Gotta run my bro's new Yeti up to the meat market and have it filled with goodies, gonna leave in his freezer until late tomorrow.  Hope it last til Sunday ???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That what I like to see
> 
> 
> Shhhhh do not tell all the pro's secrects





gobbleinwoods said:


> pork chops and sweet potato fries.


OHHhhhhhhman........... steak, tater, salad, roll & homemade (by the boss) pecan pie! Talk about zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

less than 2hrs and im off fer 11 days!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> less than 2hrs and im off fer 11 days!!!!!!!


3.5 until 4 days off, then work 2 & off for 5!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

Day off #4, gotta go back next Wed night for 3 nights.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day off #4, gotta go back next Wed night for 3 nights.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> hush, we need all the rain we can get!
> 
> Heeeyyy BigN!
> 
> ...



Aw heck, now I can't find it...thinkin it was titled Whats a driveler. Anyway, after he asked, you told him to go post in it and find out 

Sorry about the mistaken gender identity...hard to tell with some of the Avatar's, but nice to meet ya


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Aw heck, now I can't find it...thinkin it was titled Whats a driveler. Anyway, after he asked, you told him to go post in it and find out
> 
> Sorry about the mistaken gender identity...hard to tell with some of the Avatar's, but nice to meet ya



Caint pay no tention to Keebs Avatar, she changes em like most people change their unmentionables!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Noted, and taken care of...



I saw that...nice way to turn down the heat on the stove


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Caint pay no tention to Keebs Avatar, she changes em like most people change their unmentionables!



Me too, one of these days I am really gonna put my pic on there...just so much fun to see people try and figure out if I am really the un-hygenice person in my avatars


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Aw heck, now I can't find it...thinkin it was titled Whats a driveler. Anyway, after he asked, you told him to go post in it and find out
> 
> Sorry about the mistaken gender identity...hard to tell with some of the Avatar's, but nice to meet ya


 I went & found it, boneboy ended up closing it 'cause all of us was posting in it trying to explain drivelers to him!
That was about the time in other forums on here folks were kinda "bashing" our driveler threads, but had never bothered to join in our shenaninagins....  we're harmless....... 'cept for........ well, you'll see.............. 
No harm, no foul........... welcome to the zoo crew!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Caint pay no tention to Keebs Avatar, she changes em like most people change their unmentionables!


 what can I say, I like variety!


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what can I say, I like variety!



Variety is good.  It also shows your creativity.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Variety is good.  It also shows your creativity.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

I get fussed at whenever I change mine. They tell me it makes em smile. Reckon theys laughing at me.

Iowntcare.:nono:


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I get fussed at whenever I change mine. They tell me it makes em smile. Reckon theys laughing at me.
> 
> Iowntcare.:nono:



Does Mr. Hortnet 22 do the fussin?  

Nope, theyz laffin with ya!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2011)

What's an avatar?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2011)

One more for Hankus....I gots da blues now...gotta run some errands 

CYL......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

LOOK............ Keebs done changed hers AGAIN.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> What's an avatar?



you don't have one.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I get fussed at whenever I change mine. They tell me it makes em smile. Reckon theys laughing at me.
> 
> Iowntcare.:nono:


I have to confess, this one is my favorite of you too!
Wasn't the "Coozie" escapade so much fun?!?!?



hdm03 said:


> What's an avatar?


want me to hook ya up???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> LOOK............ Keebs done chaged hers AGAIN.


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> What's an avatar?



It is the picture that some folks have to the left of their name.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> want me to hook ya up???



Ooohhhh yeah


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> It is the picture that some folks have to the left of their name.


 hook, line & sinker.............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Ooohhhh yeah


 Ah'ite, don't go getting mad at me then if'n you don't like it!


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> hook, line & sinker.............



didn't even have to set the drag!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey, i like this new one Keebs


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ah'ite, don't go getting mad at me then if'n you don't like it!



Me likes!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, i like this new one Keebs


 That actually happened back in 1988, believe it or not!


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ah'ite, don't go getting mad at me then if'n you don't like it!



You did good girl!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Me too, one of these days I am really gonna put my pic on there...just so much fun to see people try and figure out if I am really the un-hygenice person in my avatars




I'll show you mine, ifn you'll show me yours . . . :cow:




Keebs said:


> I went & found it, boneboy ended up closing it 'cause all of us was posting in it trying to explain drivelers to him!
> That was about the time in other forums on here folks were kinda "bashing" our driveler threads, but had never bothered to join in our shenaninagins....  we're harmless....... 'cept for........ well, you'll see..............
> No harm, no foul........... welcome to the zoo crew!




Who you talkinboutLilN ???? :nono:




hdm03 said:


> What's an avatar?





I dunno, I thought it was a movie ???



Keebs said:


> Ah'ite, don't go getting mad at me then if'n you don't like it!





Hook'em up LilN !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll show you mine, ifn you'll show me yours . . . :cow:
> _*OyVey*_
> 
> Who you talkinboutLilN ???? :nono:
> Hook'em up LilN !!!!


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll show you mine, ifn you'll show me yours . . . :cow:
> 
> Why is there not an SMH smilie?...I NEED ONE BAD!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Me likes!



That her nature. She takes care of us not so fortunate. 

Me likes too.


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Me too, one of these days I am really gonna put my pic on there...just so much fun to see people try and figure out if I am really the un-hygenice person in my avatars



Well, hook us up.  We wanna figure it out.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> what's an avatar?



s m h........


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 22, 2011)

djaw miss me?? ya no iv been gone fer a little while! oh an 30 min and im out fer 11 days.........yall no the smoke that come out of the bottle right when ya open it...coming soon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll show you mine, ifn you'll show me yours . . . :cow:
> 
> That's HIS nature. blesshisheart.


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> s m h........



wut is s m h?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> djaw miss me?? ya no iv been gone fer a little while! oh an 30 min and im out fer 11 days.........yall no the smoke that come out of the bottle right when ya open it...coming soon!


 There you are........ hold on.............. HEY GUY'S, HERE HE IS!!!!!!!  Ok, had to get the search party back in here......


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> djaw miss me?? ya no iv been gone fer a little while! oh an 30 min and im out fer 11 days.........yall no the smoke that come out of the bottle right when ya open it...coming soon!



get you sheen fixed?  

2 hours and I'm outta here.

smokin bottle in my future 2


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > I'll show you mine, ifn you'll show me yours . . . :cow:
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> get you sheen fixed?
> 
> 2 hours and I'm outta here.
> 
> smokin bottle in my future 2


 mine 3!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mine 3!



 mine 4   
Dang, too bad we all don't live on the same street.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mine 4
> Dang, too bad we all don't live on the same street.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mine 4
> Dang, too bad we all don't live on the same street.


Hey, has that hubby of yours brought you home the crackers & cream cheese I told him to get?


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mine 4
> Dang, too bad we all don't live on the same street.



Yup.......we could have a whale of a party.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Yup.......we could have a whale of a party.



OOooohh da boat party!  but do you have flippy-floppys?!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, has that hubby of yours brought you home the crackers & cream cheese I told him to get?



We gots some crackers and cream at the house. Just wanted to look at that purty jar for a bit before I opened it. It'll get tasted this evenin.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We gots some crackers and cream at the house. Just wanted to look at that purty jar for a bit before I opened it. It'll get tasted this evenin.


  you aren't disappointed!


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OOooohh da boat party!  but do you have flippy-floppys?!



got flippy floppy's and floppys that haint sposed to floppy too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

GrlsHnt2 said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > I'll show you mine, ifn you'll show me yours . . . :cow:
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you aren't disappointed!



I know I wont be. Love me some pepper jelly, cream cheese and crackers! Aint Christmas without it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaawd, we'd all be unemployed/jailed.


Hey, BigN.............. I has an avatar I need you to "try on" please..........




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know I wont be. Love me some pepper jelly, cream cheese and crackers! Aint Christmas without it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, BigN.............. I has an avatar I need you to "try on" please..........





Am I nekkid ???:nono:


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I nekkid ???:nono:



sure hope not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> sure hope not.






I'ma hunka hunka burnin luvvvvvvvvvvv !!!


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

My wife says I need to get in shape.  I keep telling her, round is a shape!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just 24 hours till the Bama500 race starts:
Albany to Montgomery- Montgomery to Albany- Albany to panama City and back in 4 days...


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just 24 hours till the Bama500 race starts:
> Albany to Montgomery- Montgomery to Albany- Albany to panama City and back in 4 days...



I hope you get some down time in all that running!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Whiskey!!! did yousay whiskey.....(let me get Hankus)...........          HANKUS!!! sugar plum has us a big glass of whiskey!!!!:yummy:... uh i take mins scraight up on da rocks
> 
> whiskey riva take my mined



Here I is 


and there I goes 













Fine selections C. Only problem is they make me thirsty  Oh well I be drinkin messican beer at 5:01


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma hunka hunka burnin luvvvvvvvvvvv !!!



Thats gonna be a BIG fire


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Am I nekkid ???:nono:


 mehbe.............. Spoilsport!




pstrahin said:


> My wife says I need to get in shape.  I keep telling her, round is a shape!


It IS!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Just 24 hours till the Bama500 race starts:
> Albany to Montgomery- Montgomery to Albany- Albany to panama City and back in 4 days...


 drive careful, pookie!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I hope you get some down time in all that running!



fraid not. I'd rather be hunting.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Thats gonna be a BIG fire




Hush it nephew Drankus !! 





rhbama3 said:


> fraid not. I'd rather be hunting.....





I'd rather be pinned under my 4 wheeler again with Suzie licking my face, OR spending 7 hrs in the ER on Thanksgiving Day than have to that . . .  OR dealing with the AmeriStep reps . . .  :cow:


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 22, 2011)

Quack - Looks like all the folks in yur avatar got clothes on....Thats a good thing!

What is up with Ameristep?  I saw another post about em.  I got a couple of em.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :cow:


 what if I gave you a kewl hat to wear in your avatar?????


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hush it nephew Drankus !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever. If Miz Dawn said get yo butt in the truck, we going visiting, you'd do it too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Quack - Looks like all the folks in yur avatar got clothes on....Thats a good thing!
> 
> What is up with Ameristep?  I saw another post about em.  I got a couple of em.



Go to the "Gear Review" forum and read "My letter to Ameristip"  by our very on rhbama . . .





Keebs said:


> what if I gave you a kewl hat to wear in your avatar?????




Grrrrrrrrrrrr....  go ahead.




rhbama3 said:


> Whatever. If Miz Dawn said get yo butt in the truck, we going visiting, you'd do it too.





That ain't the way things work around da Luv Shak Pookie, what I say GOES !!!!!!!!








right out the winder . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr....  go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> Quack - Looks like all the folks in yur avatar got clothes on....Thats a good thing!
> 
> What is up with Ameristep?  I saw another post about em.  I got a couple of em.


Ameri-step is da debil.....


Hooked On Quack said:


> Go to the "Gear Review" forum and read "My letter to Ameristip"  by our very on rhbama . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I know. 
Sory about letting you take th blame for Suzy playing in the house, but Dawn scares me too. :worm:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




That's terarded . . . 






rhbama3 said:


> Ameri-step is da debil.....
> 
> 
> Yep, I know.
> Sory about letting you take th blame for Suzy playing in the house, but Dawn scares me too. :worm:





That's what buds are for . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's terarded . . .


 the one I wanted wouldn't *load*............ it musta known MizDawn!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> the one I wanted wouldn't *load*............ it musta known MizDawn!!!!





Change me back Liln, that one's giving me a headache !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Change me back Liln, that one's giving me a headache !!


 better?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> better?



You be a busy woman this afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> You be a busy woman this afternoon


  wish I had my Christmas smiley's so I could say "Spreading the Cheer"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just 24 hours till the Bama500 race starts:
> Albany to Montgomery- Montgomery to Albany- Albany to panama City and back in 4 days...



Less than that for me....packin now 



Hankus said:


> Here I is
> 
> 
> and there I goes
> ...




They'll have to do....I reckon. It'll get ya started


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

Ah'ite, all you traveling, be careful, the rest of ya'll, Party on.................... Hey Mud, fixin to pop a top, heads up!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2011)

Quack!!!! You are wastin` good drankin` whiskey!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2011)

Reckon I'll mosey on up da road wiff my blues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Catch Y'all later....Everyone have a Merry Christmas!!! :cow:


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll mosey on up da road wiff my blues
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Merry Christmas to you and your family, Jeff.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

woohoo!!!!
Place your bets ladies and gentlemen!
How long before this one disappears?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=664034
I'll say 5:09...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas All!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> Place your bets ladies and gentlemen!
> How long before this one disappears?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=664034
> I'll say 5:09...



Did i win?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> better?




Me likey, gotta pour some likker to the Creek Waders down stream, well it's better than the alternative . . .




Keebs said:


> wish I had my Christmas smiley's so I could say "Spreading the Cheer"!





I'm just glad yo spreading sumpin . . . :cow:




Nicodemus said:


> Quack!!!! You are wastin` good drankin` whiskey!!!!







Naw man, I'm just spreadin da luv !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go to the "Gear Review" forum and read "My letter to Ameristip"  by our very on rhbama . . .
> 
> I read that one a while back. Couldn't keep from
> You done good on that one Quack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the "Gear Review" forum and read "My letter to Ameristip"  by our very on rhbama . . .
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> mrs. hornet22 said:
> 
> 
> > NO, he didn't!
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > Best thread EVA.
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hush it nephew Drankus !!







Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll mosey on up da road wiff my blues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas C 



rhbama3 said:


> don't encourage him. :nono:



Why


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh boy...storm is startin' to hit here. Kids are freakin' out. How fun!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh boy...storm is startin' to hit here. Kids are freakin' out. How fun!



Nothin here. Hope yall don get it bad


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Nothin here. Hope yall don get it bad



no rain yet, but a good light show from the west.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> no rain yet, but a good light show from the west.



I got nothin here to see. Would like a good light show though.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 22, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Nothin here. Hope yall don get it bad



Durn! It's turnin' into a light show. Hope it stops before chillin's bedtime


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Did i win?





Yep, you won.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, you won.



:jump::jump::jump:
 For those that didn't see it, some idjit posted some golf clubs for sale in the Sports forum.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Durn! It's turnin' into a light show. Hope it stops before chillin's bedtime



Mebbe so, but Ive always been able to sleep through a train wreck. even when I was lil.



Nicodemus said:


> Yep, you won.



What did bamer win 



rhbama3 said:


> :jump::jump::jump:
> For those that didn't see it, some idjit posted some golf clubs for sale in the Sports forum.



Will they never learn


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe so, but Ive always been able to sleep through a train wreck. even when I was lil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's our next contestant. Technically, it may not be a violation, but it'll be interesting to see how it plays out. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=663582
 He ONLY wants to talk with someone who has already taken 18" wheels off. Reckon the question is: "Hey! Can i have your wheels?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Mebbe so, but Ive always been able to sleep through a train wreck. even when I was lil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A hug from Keebs in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> :jump::jump::jump:
> For those that didn't see it, some idjit posted some golf clubs for sale in the Sports forum.



And you GOLF too? Dang, you're a busy boy. Huntin, golfin, fixing ameri stands.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Keebs, Looky what I found.:santathree::reindeer::snowman::santaone:
BTW, Your pepper jelly ROCKS!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Here's our next contestant. Technically, it may not be a violation, but it'll be interesting to see how it plays out.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=663582
> He ONLY wants to talk with someone who has already taken 18" wheels off. Reckon the question is: "Hey! Can i have your wheels?"



Well I had to contribute ya know 



Nicodemus said:


> A hug from Keebs in a couple of weeks.



Chehaw


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you GOLF too? Dang, you're a busy boy. Huntin, golfin, fixing ameri stands.......


i iz a man of many skillz....


Hankus said:


> Well I had to contribute ya know
> 
> 
> 
> Chehaw



well done, Cuz!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i iz a man of many skillz....
> 
> 
> well done, Cuz!



We all know I like them ol loud blue ovals an imports


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2011)

hard rain has finally hit...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hard rain has finally hit...



Some precipitation here finally



Well my messican bro stood me up because he had to "werk" so I came home and dug through a few stones. I believe I'll go to bed now an hope the loose ones don't fall on my head before mornin

Gnite y'all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> hard rain has finally hit...


Rain has finally started here...Won't be long before the satellite connection goes out!!:santathree:


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2011)

Sho nuff rain has commenced here...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Keebs, Looky what I found.:santathree::reindeer::snowman::santaone:
> BTW, Your pepper jelly ROCKS!!!!


 And ya'll are sneaky, quick too, thanks for the package today!:santathree::santaone::snowman:



Nicodemus said:


> Sho nuff rain has commenced here...


just getting here now! :snowman:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And ya'll are sneaky, quick too, thanks for the package today!:santathree::santaone::snowman:
> 
> 
> Keebs, I think you sent yours and H22 sent his the same day. Guess the USPS is doin OK so far. :reindeer:


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 22, 2011)

:cow:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2011)

:cow: Where'd erybody go I believe they all started too early.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 22, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> :cow: Where'd erybody go I believe they all started too early.


:santathree:.......Too many threads to keep up with!!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 22, 2011)

my baby cooked me supper tonight it was great chicken an dumplins


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > And ya'll are sneaky, quick too, thanks for the package today!:santathree::santaone::snowman:
> ...


----------



## deerehauler (Dec 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mrs. hornet22 said:
> 
> 
> > SLIM!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2011)

Well it is Christmas eve's eve and the coffee is up and ready for those wanting to open the eyes.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 23, 2011)

HAPPY LAST FRIDAY BEFORE CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE !!!!!

Good Morning to all of you.  I hope that you will have a slow, laid back, uneventful, drier, brighter, happier, and a very "giving spirit"  day today.

I am just waiting to drink a couple of cups of Gobblin's good coffee this morning and that will begin to get me in the "spirit".  I can always count on you, Gobblin to make sure that I am awake each morning.  :santatwo:   :santatwo:


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 23, 2011)

TGIF everybody and Merry Christmas if I'm not on before then!  :reindeer: :snowman: :santathree:  :santaone:  :santatwo:


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2011)

HSIF:jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Turkeypaw (Dec 23, 2011)

Mornin' folks :jump:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2011)

EE, boney, hankus, turkeypaw    welcome to vertical.

I overlooked it being Friday.  whoo hooo!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 23, 2011)

Mornin' Y'all! I think I may actually be more excited about Christmas, than my children are!! 

Hope y'all have an amazing day, and if I miss some of y'all before then, have a wonderful, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family, Jeff.






Hankus said:


> Merry Christmas C
> 
> 
> 
> Why




Thank ya gentlemen!!! Merry Christmas back to both you and your Families 


Made it in one piece....all safe and sound!!!


Good Mornin Folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya gentlemen!!! Merry Christmas back to both you and your Families
> 
> 
> Made it in one piece....all safe and sound!!!
> ...


 Good deal!

Ok, I gotta get busy, so much I wanna get done & work in hunting & just some plain *down time*.............. TGIF & Merry Christmas!:santathree:


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mrs. hornet22 said:
> 
> 
> > SLIM!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good deal!
> 
> Ok, I gotta get busy, so much I wanna get done & work in hunting & just some plain *down time*.............. TGIF & Merry Christmas!:santathree:



I'mon go messin round out in the woods this sfternoon....about 24* when we got here this morn, haven't been to bed yet  slept 2 hrs in the car

Back atcha....Merry Christmas!!! :santathree:



Seth carter said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > from scratch
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> I think that's what we are gonna start calling you two...."Chiken & Dumplins"



I think I know who is which.   :cow:


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2011)

:cow:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> :cow:






:cow: :reindeer:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I think I know who is which.   :cow:



:nono::nono: 



hdm03 said:


> :cow:





Hooked On Quack said:


> :cow: :reindeer:



 :cow:

Just saw a doe that prolly weighed about 170 lbs


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2011)

sammich fer lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2011)

Kinda slow around here today.  I'm going to go and drop the kids off at the pool.  Be back shortly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> :nono::nono:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good LAAAAAAAAAWD !!!!  Shoot her !!! 




Hankus said:


> sammich fer lunch






Scrounging in the frig now . . .


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good LAAAAAAAAAWD !!!!  Shoot her !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was the highlight of the frige 

Hope we get off early so I can start drinkin early. It tis the season ya know


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't forget the reason for the season!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't forget the reason for the season!



According to Hankus; drinkin is da reason for the season


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Kinda slow around here today.  I'm going to go and drop the kids off at the pool.  Be back shortly.





Brrrrrrr, it's gonna be nipplish . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2011)

home from work and about to start loading the truck for the first leg of the Southeast 500.
Hope everyone has a safe, happy Christmas and you get everything you want from Santa.
 I'd still rather be huntin' than deal with most of these relatives...


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brrrrrrr, it's gonna be nipplish . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> home from work and about to start loading the truck for the first leg of the Southeast 500.
> Hope everyone has a safe, happy Christmas and you get everything you want from Santa.
> I'd still rather be huntin' than deal with most of these relatives...





Safe travels to ya'll Pookie !!!  I've only got about 80 miles tomorrow, 80 miles Sunday, and 50 miles Monday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> :nono::nono:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> home from work and about to start loading the truck for the first leg of the Southeast 500.
> Hope everyone has a safe, happy Christmas and you get everything you want from Santa.
> I'd still rather be huntin' than deal with most of these relatives...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels to ya'll Pookie !!!  I've only got about 80 miles tomorrow, 80 miles Sunday, and 50 miles Monday.



Folks are coming here for Christmas dinner this year so no traveling for me.  Well will go 5 miles down the road to the BIL to see the kids presents.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels to ya'll Pookie !!!  I've only got about 80 miles tomorrow, 80 miles Sunday, and 50 miles Monday.



Lets see:
170 today
170 tomorrow
185 Sunday
185 Monday
Yep, it sux to be me. Broke a tooth on a Jawbreaker earlier. This carnival is gonna be a fun ride...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2011)

Quack with an avi like that old Hankus will be going through a bunch of straws.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2011)

Wonder if da likker sto will be open tomorrow ???




Oh well, better be safe than sorry . . .  :cow:


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if da likker sto will be open tomorrow ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm stopping on my way home this afternoon; that is not a chance I am willing to take :cow:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I'm stopping on my way home this afternoon; that is not a chance I am willing to take :cow:





I just hope I don't get too dwunk to rap presidents like last year . . .


Whatcha drankin hdmo ???


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2011)

:snowman:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Lets see:
> 170 today
> 170 tomorrow
> 185 Sunday
> ...



750 one way!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > from scratch
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2011)

Well the sleigh is being loaded, hankus might not be alone tonight, the reindeer getting a little extra sweet feed, and even Norad is being alerted; it is the day and eve that all good little boys and girls wait for.  :santaone:

If you have that last minute present to buy get it on up and have a cup to get you started......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 24, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Christmas Eve Morning to you.  I got up an hour ago but am having a hard time getting my rear in gear this morning.  Debating whether to hit the woods for a few hours of hunting or just taking my time and reading the newspaper and eating some breakfast and being real slow today instead.

I think that I will have a couple of cups of your fantastic coffee this morning afterall.

Sure hope everyone has a safe day today and don't get run-over by some of those "drunk" reindeer pulling that sley!!!  :santatwo:   :santatwo:


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just hope I don't get too dwunk to rap presidents like last year . . .



Quack, I couldn't help but notice BUT since you are rapping "presidents" again like last year, How about you RAP that idiot president "up side his head" that is in the white house and see if you can rap some sense into him.  Afterall, you've had some good practice with "slapping Santa and then thumping one of his elves up side his head" over at the mall ??!!??  :santatwo:    :santatwo:   :santatwo:


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 24, 2011)

Mornin' Y'all! I wish I hadn't procrastinated so much and just wrapped the dang presents. Shoot....I'm not gonna get to sleep tonight! 

Rob and Hayley took our neighbor boy and his daddy squirrel huntin' this morning. It's just me and the babies at home. Thank the lawd, too. Emily just discovered the stash of presents in my room. Good thing she's already forgotten about them! 

Merry Christmas Idjits!! 

Also, I got a weird phone call from some creepy dude asking if he could be my Secret Santa....I swear I could hear cheekuns in the background!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2011)

Good mornin`. Cortney, I made a post in another thread this mornin`, that when I was a youngun, it was sort of a tradition for us to hunt squirrels and wood ducks on Christmas Eve and that I would probably start it back next year. I miss those days. 

Merry Christmas to all of you here, and I hope all is well.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`. Cortney, I made a post in another thread this mornin`, that when I was a youngun, it was sort of a tradition for us to hunt squirrels and wood ducks on Christmas Eve and that I would probably start it back next year. I miss those days.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you here, and I hope all is well.



Rob's always hunted on Christmas Eve morning. It's great that he can pass it on and share the tradition with someone else. I just hope he insists that THEY keep the critters this morning. I got too much to do!! :santathree:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2011)

Mornin and a good Christmas eve day to all.... 

Speaking of hunting, I sure do miss those traditional holiday hunts myself. Years ago, it was either birds with one Grandfather, or rabbit/squirrel with other Grandpa, those are days long gone by.

Also, always deer hunted Thanksgiving morn....haven't done that in a while either.

However, I did get up and take a walk in the woods this mornin up here at the inlaws, about 25* this mornin, that'll wake ya up. :santatwo: Doesn't look like a White Christmas is in the forecast though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Y'all! I wish I hadn't procrastinated so much and just wrapped the dang presents. Shoot....I'm not gonna get to sleep tonight!
> 
> Rob and Hayley took our neighbor boy and his daddy squirrel huntin' this morning. It's just me and the babies at home. Thank the lawd, too. Emily just discovered the stash of presents in my room. Good thing she's already forgotten about them!
> 
> ...






:santathree::santatwo:


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 24, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Also, I got a weird phone call from some creepy dude asking if he could be my Secret Santa....I swear I could hear cheekuns in the background!




wernt me, I aint got cheekens, only bow vine. :cow::cow:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2011)

Good day friends !!!  I swear, all this time off is killing me !!



Gotta hit the road to the in laws . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> :santathree::santatwo:



:santathree:



pstrahin said:


> wernt me, I aint got cheekens, only bow vine. :cow::cow:



twerent me either....nuttin but ducks and gooses up this way!!!:santatwo:


----------



## mattech (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Eve everyone, I have always enjoyed this duo, hope you enjoy also.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Y'all! I wish I hadn't procrastinated so much and just wrapped the dang presents. Shoot....I'm not gonna get to sleep tonight!
> 
> Rob and Hayley took our neighbor boy and his daddy squirrel huntin' this morning. It's just me and the babies at home. Thank the lawd, too. Emily just discovered the stash of presents in my room. Good thing she's already forgotten about them!
> 
> ...





I got chickens, but it weren`t me!! I couldn`t disguise my voice if I tried!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I got chickens, but it weren`t me!! I couldn`t disguise my voice if I tried!



You sure couldn't!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and your family, Miss Sugar Plum!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family, Miss Sugar Plum!



And a Merry Christmas to you and your fun bunch, too! I had to go and buy the fixin's for that yummy Banana Split Pie of the Redhead's that you posted for us to see a long while back. Nobody knows yet, but it's all mine!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 24, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Y'all! I wish I hadn't procrastinated so much and just wrapped the dang presents. Shoot....I'm not gonna get to sleep tonight!
> 
> Rob and Hayley took our neighbor boy and his daddy squirrel huntin' this morning. It's just me and the babies at home. Thank the lawd, too. Emily just discovered the stash of presents in my room. Good thing she's already forgotten about them!
> 
> ...



Werent me. I dont care what the evidence points too :snowman:


----------



## Hankus (Dec 24, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TOO ALL YALL 

Wanted to do that in case I get drunk as I did last nite and have no busines postin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Werent me. I dont care what the evidence points too :snowman:



Hmmm...you sure it wasn't you? You got any cheekuns?  





Hankus said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS TOO ALL YALL
> 
> Wanted to do that in case I get drunk as I did last nite and have no busines postin



Merry Christmas to you too, Hankus. :santathree:


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 24, 2011)

they cut all my huntin woods down so ive got plans got the shotgun loaded with 00 buck gonna have me some rudolf sausage an some dasher an dancer backstrap


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2011)

Peace on earth, good will to men...

May you all have a Merry Christmas...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2011)

Evening, Peeps!
 The alabama leg of my christmas vacation and we are back home. After getting a head scratcher massage thingy and a shower foot scrubber, i went to Academy today and bought a new treestand, boots, and camo cushions. :jump:
  Brother in law gave me his never used, dropped and broke only once( lost control while raising it) two man stand. I'll head back to Montgomery after the season and get it. Don't know how much a welder will charge to fix the broken legs, but its worth a shot.
Tomorrow the Florida 400 starts.

 Hope everyone has a great Christmas weekend! :santathree:


----------



## slip (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone.:snowman:


----------



## hogtrap44 (Dec 24, 2011)

A very Merry Christmas to allz my good Buddiez on heaw. 
 Have a good New Years too. :santaone::santatwo::santathree::trampoline:


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas Drivelers! Hope yall have a terrific day filled with much love, joy and happiness


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 24, 2011)

Drive by Drivel!!!!!

Santa will be leaving us a few extra presents. I know he will, because we left him a couple of chocolate Moonpies (one to take to the Mrs.) and an ice cold glass of RC Cola. Oh yeah. Extra presents. For sure.

So, fellow Drivelers, you can take your silly chocolate chip cookies/milk and SUCK IT. 

Merry Christmas Y'all!  :santatwo:


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> they cut all my huntin woods down so ive got plans got the shotgun loaded with 00 buck gonna have me some rudolf sausage an some dasher an dancer backstrap








You're a mean one Mr. Grinch
You really are a heel
You're as cuddly as a cactus
Your as charming as an eel
Mr. Grinch
You're a bad banana with a greasy black peel

You're a monster. Mr Grinch
Your Hearts an empty hole
Your brain is full of spiders
You've got garlic in your sole Mr Grinch
I wouldn't touch you with a
39 and a half foot pole

You're a vile one Mr Grinch
You have termites in your smile
You have all the tender sweetness of a seasick crocodile
Mr Grinch
Given the choice between the two of you I'd take the a seasick crocodile

You're a foul one Mr Grinch
You're a nasty wasty skunk
Your heart is full of unwashed socks
Your sole is full of gunk
Mr Grinch

The 3 best words that best describe you, are as follows, and I quote
Stink!
Stank!
Stunk!

You're a rotter Mr Grinch
You're the king of sinful sots
Your hearts a dead tomato squashed with moldy purple spots
Mr Grinch

Your sole is a appalling dump heap
Overflowing with the most disgraceful
Assortment of deplorable rubbish
Imaginable, mangled up in tangled up knots

You nauseate me, Mr Grinch
With a noxious super nos
You're a crooked jerky jockey and,
You drive a crooked horse
Mr Grinch

You're a 3 Decker sour crout and toad stall sandwich
With arsenic sauce!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> they cut all my huntin woods down so ive got plans got the shotgun loaded with 00 buck gonna have me some rudolf sausage an some dasher an dancer backstrap



Well, I just found out that my neighbor saw a huge doe LAYING down in my food plot, and never told me about it. It just happens that the same day, he called to ask me if I minded if he hunted in the back of his property (joins with mine) that night.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!:santathree::santaone::santatwo:


----------



## Kendallbearden (Dec 24, 2011)

243Savage said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're welcome :santatwo:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2011)

Okay all you elves it is time to rise and shine as the pitter patter of little feet will be wanting to see the presents Santa left real soon.   To help you be wake up have a cup of coffee or maybe two for those who had to stay up and help the jolly ol' man put together something so he could be on his way to visit all the good little boys and girls.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2011)

guh moanin'.......
girls stayed up late, so are still snoring. Got my cup of extra extra strong coffee brewing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2011)

Mernin' and Merry Christmas, gonna throwdown on some skrimps for the inlaws this evenin. Way too much chocolate, cookies, sticky buns, etc. have been consumed :santatwo:


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2011)

Well yet ANOTHER Christmas rolls around and all my gifts so far have SUCKED.  Maybe my brother will come thru tomorrow .


Oh, and Merry Christmas everyone.:santatwo::cow:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well yet ANOTHER Christmas rolls around and all my gifts so far have SUCKED.  Maybe my brother will come thru tomorrow .
> 
> 
> Oh, and Merry Christmas everyone.:santatwo::cow:




So....you got some re-gifts fo next year, at least that'll give ya more time to go wiff Ms Dawn :santatwo::cow:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay all you elves it is time to rise and shine as the pitter patter of little feet will be wanting to see the presents Santa left real soon.   To help you be wake up have a cup of coffee or maybe two for those who had to stay up and help the jolly ol' man put together something so he could be on his way to visit all the good little boys and girls.


 Merry Christmas, Gobbler!:santaone:


rhbama3 said:


> guh moanin'.......
> girls stayed up late, so are still snoring. Got my cup of extra extra strong coffee brewing.


 Merry Christmas, Robert!:santaone:


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin' and Merry Christmas, gonna throwdown on some skrimps for the inlaws this evenin. Way too much chocolate, cookies, sticky buns, etc. have been consumed :santatwo:


Merry Christmas, Chief!:santaone:


Laneybird said:


> Merry Christmas all!


And to you too Laney!!:santaone:


Hooked On Quack said:


> Well yet ANOTHER Christmas rolls around and all my gifts so far have SUCKED.  Maybe my brother will come thru tomorrow .
> Oh, and Merry Christmas everyone.:santatwo::cow:





Jeff C. said:


> So....you got some re-gifts fo next year, at least that'll give ya more time to go wiff Ms Dawn :santatwo::cow:


Exactly what I was gonna tell him!

MERRY CHRISTMAS, YA'LL!!!!!!!!!! :santaone:


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Merry Christmas, Gobbler!:santaone:
> 
> Merry Christmas, Robert!:santaone:
> 
> ...



Check back in later.....Merry Christmas Keebsy


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2011)

Woohoo!!!!
 This just may be the bestest Christmas ever!
 I got a glossy 8x10 pic of Nick Saban! He Sez:
To Robert: ROLL TIDE!!!, Nick Saban
My daughter tried to get a lunch date with him for me, but they said he's kinda busy planning for another BCSNC right now. Maybe later. 
 So.... i got a head massage thingy, a shower foot scrubber, a meat slicer, a headlamp, pair of hunting boots, a new two man stand, a couple of camo cushions, an ak-47 bbq lighter, an electronics charging station, and a dc powered coffee cup. :trampoline:
 The only thing left is the Florida leg of the weekend and then we can get back to Hunting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2011)

pfffffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pfffffffffffffffffffft.



Suzy poop under the christmas tree again?


----------



## pbradley (Dec 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> a new two man stand


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2011)

pbradley said:


>



okay, with a 450 pound rating, it's made for 2 chinese dudes. I consider it more of a 15 foot tall stand with extra room.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, with a 450 pound rating, it's made for 2 chinese dudes. I consider it more of a 15 foot tall stand with extra room.



Is that 450 per person?   :cow:


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is that 450 per person?   :cow:



negative. However, with a manufacturer like Ningkbo, you know it's gotta be a good one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> negative. However, with a manufacturer like Ningkbo, you know it's gotta be a good one!





Ifn you have any problems, you can always write 'em a letter . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ifn you have any problems, you can always write 'em a letter . . .



Start us a new thread, Quack-bro. This one is about done.


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 25, 2011)

Family here. BBL


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 25, 2011)

packing up and heading out. See ya'll tomorrow night!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> packing up and heading out. See ya'll tomorrow night!



Don't forget to take the saddle wax.   :santatwo:


----------

